# Un parere sul mio amante



## Non Registrato (8 Luglio 2012)

Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
Lei lo perdona. 
Lui volta le spalle a tutte. 
Ma non a me. 
Nel frattempo scopro che lei sapeva da tempo di me, delle altre. Faceva finta di niente e macchinava per tenerselo. 
Ma  non riesce a separarci. 
Per il quieto vivere facciamo passare un po di tempo. Ci mandiamo messaggi finti perche lei gli controlla il cellulare. Messaggi in cui io lo cerco e lui finge di respingermi. Poi ricominciamo.
 Ma lui sta ancora con lei e non la lascerà. Lo amo troppo per lasciarlo, ma che stia con lei mi risulta intollerabile. Vorrei quasi che lei ci scoprisse ma ho paura di perderlo ancora. Sarà mai solo mio? Devo fare in modo che lei sappia?


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...






Leggendo le storie qui dentro, mi accorgo che molte persone non riescono proprio a ragionare con logica, come quelli che non riescono a risolvere nemmeno le più facili equazioni in compito di matematica.
Diamo una logica agli amanti.
Nel mio caso mi definisco occasionale, esco con chi mi piace e le uscite sono basate solo nel divertimento condito con un buon sesso spensierato.
Non chiederei mai niente alla mia partner di personale, tantomeno vorrei riceverne di domande, dovrebbe esserci solo l ‘interesse di passare una bella serata o qualche ora insieme, se capita il contrario me ne scappo a gambe levate.
Per gli altri casi non occasionali valga la stessa regola passare dei momenti  di sesso senza altri problemi..

Nel tuo caso, direi che fai parte delle eterne illuse sognatrici  allucinate , ben lontane dallo status di amante.
Domanda:  come si fa a illudersi fino a questo punto?
Se frequenti un traditore seriale come ti passa per la mente di redimerlo a fedele, sperare che alla fine sia solo tuo?

Nei migliori dei casi puoi diventare la sua compagna ufficiale, ma  mai unica frequentatrice, dal tuo racconto sfuma anche questa possibilità, visto che lui nel momento in cui poteva scegliere è tornato
con la sua donna.


So che non  accetterai  quello che ti ho scritto, dato che i tuoi pensieri non gireranno mai nel senso giusto da come scrivi, spero solo che ti aiutino a riflettere in un momento di lucidità


Maurizio


----------



## Sabina_ (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...


Se lui ti amasse veramente sceglierebbe te come compagna "ufficiale" (che avrebbe l'incombenza di dover portare le corna).

Ma sei sicura poi che anche se lei sapesse lo lascerebbe??


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Luglio 2012)

di chi dei due è stata l'idea dei messaggi messa in scena?
mai farsi usare per questi scopi mia cara, questo no.


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2012)

cara NR, ho letto 2 volte per capire lui, lei, tu, le altre...
capisco che ti faccia bene scrivere su un forum di questo tipo, fai benissimo, quello che capisco di meno è che mai ti aspetti di leggere nelle risposte
nessuno può prevedere il futuro, ma, da quello che hai raccontato, lui non sarà mai solo tuo
e secondo me è sbagliato cercare di demandare ad altri una decisione che dovrebbe prendere lui, di sua sponte
ti auguro di smettere di amare questa persona il più in fretta possibile


----------



## aristocat (8 Luglio 2012)

*Certo che*

Sperare che sia la compagna  ufficiale a lasciarlo perché tanto lui non la mollerà e sta bene così, è un calcio negli stinchi alla propria dignità. 

Poi quando lui ha avuto la possibilità di mettersi seriamente insieme con una donna, ha scelto una che non eri tu.

Due ottimi motivi per ritenere che lui non ti chiederà mai di metter su famiglia insieme.

ari


----------



## lunaiena (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...




Lui lei ...le altre ....sms finti....ma dove siamo ?
Io personalmente in una situazione così ne uscirei matta....laondepercui ....lo lascerei perdere ....non esiste solo lui al mondo...
poi non credo che sarà mai tutto tuo....
e non credo neanche al neretto ....


Ma poi cos'è che ha di speciale che tutte lo cercano ?
Ce lo ha forse d'acciao?:rotfl:

Dai su sii seria ....!!


----------



## aristocat (8 Luglio 2012)

Dimenticavo di dire che secondo me lui è uno della peggior specie, nel senso che non ha scelto un'amante "sgamata" che non si fa illusioni. 
Lui preferisce creare delle aspettative e far leva sulle speranze di una che si è invaghita di lui.

Atteggiamento pessimo, una persona con un po' di spina dorsale avrebbe detto: 
"Senti tu hai sentimenti per me, ma non c'è storia: io non ti amo e non mi interessi. Ok sei attraente ma io non provo nulla."

Lui invece ha cavalcato l'onda. Quando si dice essere alla canna del gas.

ari


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di dire che secondo me lui è uno della peggior specie, nel senso che non ha scelto un'amante "sgamata" che non si fa illusioni.
> Lui preferisce creare delle aspettative e far leva sulle speranze di una che si è invaghita di lui.
> 
> Atteggiamento pessimo, una persona con un po' di spina dorsale avrebbe detto:
> ...


Quello che mi preoccupa, che lo definisce amante, partendo dal titolo del 3D,  il resto diventa incommentabile.

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo le storie qui dentro, mi accorgo che molte persone non riescono proprio a ragionare con logica, come quelli che non riescono a risolvere nemmeno le più facili equazioni in compito di matematica.
> Diamo una logica agli amanti.
> Nel mio caso mi definisco occasionale, esco con chi mi piace e le uscite sono basate solo nel divertimento condito con un buon sesso spensierato.
> Non chiederei mai niente alla mia partner di personale, tantomeno vorrei riceverne di domande, dovrebbe esserci solo l ‘interesse di passare una bella serata o qualche ora insieme, se capita il contrario me ne scappo a gambe levate.
> ...


Stai bene?

Non sono d'accordo su tutto ma ti quoto.


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di dire che secondo me lui è uno della peggior specie, nel senso che non ha scelto un'amante "sgamata" che non si fa illusioni.
> Lui preferisce creare delle aspettative e far leva sulle speranze di una che si è invaghita di lui.
> 
> Atteggiamento pessimo, una persona con un po' di spina dorsale avrebbe detto:
> ...


No. Quando si dice essere stronzi. (lui)


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai bene?
> 
> Non sono d'accordo su tutto ma ti quoto.


Sto bene, a parte la mia dipendenza quotidiana dal condizionatore.


Maurizio


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di dire che secondo me lui è uno della peggior specie, nel senso che non ha scelto un'amante "sgamata" che non si fa illusioni.
> Lui preferisce creare delle aspettative e far leva sulle speranze di una che si è invaghita di lui.
> 
> Atteggiamento pessimo, una persona con un po' di spina dorsale avrebbe detto:
> ...


credo che nella maggior parte dei casi, o almeno spero nella minoranza il meccanismo è questo
si scelgono una (o uno, il forum è pieno di storie anche al maschile) che si è innamorata, che crede ad ogni sua parola, e che si fa in quattro per lui
la storia finisce o quando lui si stufa, oppure quando trovano una situazione più comoda


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo le storie qui dentro, mi accorgo che molte persone non riescono proprio a ragionare con logica, come quelli che non riescono a risolvere nemmeno le più facili equazioni in compito di matematica.
> Diamo una logica agli amanti.
> Nel mio caso mi definisco occasionale, esco con chi mi piace e le uscite sono basate solo nel divertimento condito con un buon sesso spensierato.
> Non chiederei mai niente alla mia partner di personale, tantomeno vorrei riceverne di domande, dovrebbe esserci solo l ‘interesse di passare una bella serata o qualche ora insieme, se capita il contrario me ne scappo a gambe levate.
> ...


Quoto! 

e aggiungo?? ma come ti passa per la mente di voler diventare la compagna ufficiale di uno cosi?? ma la dignità dove la lasciate???


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sperare che sia la compagna  ufficiale a lasciarlo perché tanto lui non la mollerà e sta bene così, è un calcio negli stinchi alla propria dignità.
> 
> Poi quando lui ha avuto la possibilità di mettersi seriamente insieme con una donna, ha scelto una che non eri tu.
> 
> ...



quoto anche te! :up:


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lui lei ...le altre ....sms finti....ma dove siamo ?
> Io personalmente in una situazione così ne uscirei matta....laondepercui ....lo lascerei perdere ....non esiste solo lui al mondo...
> poi non credo che sarà mai tutto tuo....
> e non credo neanche al neretto ....
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...



Penso proprio di no, anche se lasciasse la ufficiale...ne troverebbe altre, purtroppo per te.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...



ti ama, altrimenti avrebbe chiuso anche con te
io proverei a fare qualche altra tattica con i messaggi finti, scrivi alle altre amanti dicendo che sei lui ma con un altro numero di telefono e scrivi loro di non cercarti mai più, in questo modo tagli definitivamente tutte le altre pretendenti,

dopodichè sempre da quel numero fittizio scrivi alla di lui moglie e dille Ti ricordi quella donna di cui mi sono innamorato?
e poi aspetta la risposta e se lei risponde sì hai vinto, sei proprio tu che lui ama.

poi fai un altro numero di telefono e scrivi a Lui facendo finta di essere sua moglie e lascialo. poi vedi se lui scrive a te o viene da te personalmente, potrebbe essere l'inizio della storia d'amore.

lui ha già dimostrato di tenerci a te mollando tutte e NON te. ha già fatto un bel gesto nei tuoi confronti, ora sta a te prendere in mano le redini.


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;940508 ha detto:
			
		

> ti ama, altrimenti avrebbe chiuso anche con te
> io proverei a fare qualche altra tattica con i messaggi finti, scrivi alle altre amanti dicendo che sei lui ma con un altro numero di telefono e scrivi loro di non cercarti mai più, in questo modo tagli definitivamente tutte le altre pretendenti,
> 
> dopodichè sempre da quel numero fittizio scrivi alla di lui moglie e dille Ti ricordi quella donna di cui mi sono innamorato?
> ...



per qualche riga ci avevo creduto...


----------



## Flavia (8 Luglio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;940508 ha detto:
			
		

> ti ama, altrimenti avrebbe chiuso anche con te
> io proverei a fare qualche altra tattica con i messaggi finti, scrivi alle altre amanti dicendo che sei lui ma con un altro numero di telefono e scrivi loro di non cercarti mai più, in questo modo tagli definitivamente tutte le altre pretendenti,
> 
> dopodichè sempre da quel numero fittizio scrivi alla di lui moglie e dille Ti ricordi quella donna di cui mi sono innamorato?
> ...


----------



## aristocat (8 Luglio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;940508 ha detto:
			
		

> ti ama, altrimenti avrebbe chiuso anche con te
> io proverei a fare qualche altra tattica con i messaggi finti, scrivi alle altre amanti dicendo che sei lui ma con un altro numero di telefono e scrivi loro di non cercarti mai più, in questo modo tagli definitivamente tutte le altre pretendenti,
> 
> dopodichè sempre da quel numero fittizio scrivi alla di lui moglie e dille Ti ricordi quella donna di cui mi sono innamorato?
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Luglio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;940508 ha detto:
			
		

> ti ama, altrimenti avrebbe chiuso anche con te
> io proverei a fare qualche altra tattica con i messaggi finti, scrivi alle altre amanti dicendo che sei lui ma con un altro numero di telefono e scrivi loro di non cercarti mai più, in questo modo tagli definitivamente tutte le altre pretendenti,
> 
> dopodichè sempre da quel numero fittizio scrivi alla di lui moglie e dille Ti ricordi quella donna di cui mi sono innamorato?
> ...



..... :canna:


----------



## free (8 Luglio 2012)

la tim ringrazia:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Luglio 2012)

*Mio parere...*

L'autore che ha aperto questa discussione si spaccia per un'altra persona... in realtà l'autore della discussione è invece la moglie tradita o l'ex lasciato che vogliono vendicarsi e far fuori "la tipa" che lui ancora frequenta....
A volte quel che è scritto è solo un tranello per "qualcuno" che leggendo si spera possa crederci...


----------



## Tebe (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'autore che ha aperto questa discussione si spaccia per un'altra persona... in realtà l'autore della discussione è invece la moglie tradita o l'ex lasciato che vogliono vendicarsi e far fuori "la tipa" che lui ancora frequenta....
> *A volte quel che è scritto è solo un tranello per "qualcuno" che leggendo si spera possa crederci...*




e' un gioco di ruolo?


----------



## ciao (8 Luglio 2012)

Penso che la situazione sia chiara, semplicemente tu non vuoi vederla.
Chiedi pareri, provo a offrirti una lente.




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre.


Seriamente??




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle.


E chissà come mai non riuscivi a crederle...




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.


Tu no?




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui volta le spalle a tutte.
> Ma non a me.


E se fossero state le altre a voltargli le spalle, tranne te? 




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nel frattempo scopro che lei sapeva da tempo di me, delle altre. Faceva finta di niente e macchinava per tenerselo.


Tu invece?




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma lui sta ancora con lei e non la lascerà.


Perchè ha scelto lei?




Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo amo troppo per lasciarlo, ma che stia con lei mi risulta intollerabile. Vorrei quasi che lei ci scoprisse ma ho paura di perderlo ancora. Sarà mai solo mio? Devo fare in modo che lei sappia?


Non dovrebbe bastarti quello che sai tu?


----------



## tenebroso67 (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...


Che storia assurda....

Mandalo a quel paese e rifletti sulla persona a cui ti sei attaccata ...!!


----------



## perplesso (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...


No,non sarà mai solo tuo.   tienilo solo per il sesso,se è così bravo.  ma se cerchi un uomo,cerca altrove


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...


Non sarà mai solo tuo, però te lo farà credere.

Se hai detto che già sa....


Il mio parere sul tuo amante: è un genio!


----------



## Zeeva (9 Luglio 2012)

OMG

...dallo "stile"....
sta a vedere che lo conosco!!! 
Sì,Sì...è LUI!!!

Auguri!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggendo le storie qui dentro, mi accorgo che molte persone non riescono proprio a ragionare con logica, come quelli che non riescono a risolvere nemmeno le più facili equazioni in compito di matematica.
> Diamo una logica agli amanti.
> Nel mio caso mi definisco occasionale, esco con chi mi piace e le uscite sono basate solo nel divertimento condito con un buon sesso spensierato.
> Non chiederei mai niente alla mia partner di personale, tantomeno vorrei riceverne di domande, dovrebbe esserci solo l ‘interesse di passare una bella serata o qualche ora insieme, se capita il contrario me ne scappo a gambe levate.
> ...


Sono anni, cioè da quando frequento lui, che non so più cosa sia la lucidità. Le tue parole fanno male, forse perché colgono nel segno. Ma ti ringrazio per questo. Essere la sua compagna ufficiale, solo questo vorrei....


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> di chi dei due è stata l'idea dei messaggi messa in scena?
> mai farsi usare per questi scopi mia cara, questo no.


Mi raccontava che aveva bisogno di riconquistare la sua fiducia, che aveva bisogno di darle delle prove. Così mi sono offerta di farlo. Stupida, lo so... e me ne rendo conto ora, mentre lo scrivo.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lui lei ...le altre ....sms finti....ma dove siamo ?
> Io personalmente in una situazione così ne uscirei matta....laondepercui ....lo lascerei perdere ....non esiste solo lui al mondo...
> poi non credo che sarà mai tutto tuo....
> e non credo neanche al neretto ....
> ...


Sono semplicemente innamorata, ho creduto in lui per anni, non posso e non voglio lasciar perdere


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cara NR, ho letto 2 volte per capire lui, lei, tu, le altre...
> capisco che ti faccia bene scrivere su un forum di questo tipo, fai benissimo, quello che capisco di meno è che mai ti aspetti di leggere nelle risposte
> nessuno può prevedere il futuro, ma, da quello che hai raccontato, lui non sarà mai solo tuo
> e secondo me è sbagliato cercare di demandare ad altri una decisione che dovrebbe prendere lui, di sua sponte
> ti auguro di smettere di amare questa persona il più in fretta possibile


Si, forse scrivo più per sfogo che per avere risposte.Anche perchè sono spietate...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dimenticavo di dire che secondo me lui è uno della peggior specie, nel senso che non ha scelto un'amante "sgamata" che non si fa illusioni.
> Lui preferisce creare delle aspettative e far leva sulle speranze di una che si è invaghita di lui.
> 
> Atteggiamento pessimo, una persona con un po' di spina dorsale avrebbe detto:
> ...


Quando si è reso conto che mi ero innamorata non mi ha allontanata. Io non sono  così sicura che non mi ami. Altrimenti perché continuare a frequentarmi per anni?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'autore che ha aperto questa discussione si spaccia per un'altra persona... in realtà l'autore della discussione è invece la moglie tradita o l'ex lasciato che vogliono vendicarsi e far fuori "la tipa" che lui ancora frequenta....
> A volte quel che è scritto è solo un tranello per "qualcuno" che leggendo si spera possa crederci...


no, ti assicuro


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> credo che nella maggior parte dei casi, o almeno spero nella minoranza il meccanismo è questo
> si scelgono una (o uno, il forum è pieno di storie anche al maschile) che si è innamorata, che crede ad ogni sua parola, e che si fa in quattro per lui
> la storia finisce o quando lui si stufa, oppure quando trovano una situazione più comoda


No. Io a questo non voglio credere.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi raccontava che aveva bisogno di riconquistare la sua fiducia, che aveva bisogno di darle delle prove. Così mi sono offerta di farlo. Stupida, lo so... e me ne rendo conto ora, mentre lo scrivo.



mia cara, comprendi anche tu che è giunto il momento di lasciarlo alla sua immensa fogna vero?
capisci che ti ha usata e riusata e penso ti ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello?

stai qui, sfogati , disintossicati..... ma lascialo immediatamente:

come ? per esempio sparendo....e se ti scrive..... rifiutarlo....tipo come faceva lui con te con quei finti sms. non rispondere alle tel, il nulla....lui per te è nulla.

non dare spiegazioni, non le merita.

questo uomo è un vampiro emotivo, ti ha succhiato la vita, il cuore e la dignità. riprenditi la tua vita.

cat


----------



## Fabry (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente innamorata, ho creduto in lui per anni, non posso e non voglio lasciar perdere


E allora parti da quì, guardando in faccia la realtà però, il  desiderio di averlo tutto per te è pura illusione semplicemente perché lui non è in grado di dartelo, narcisismo? Egoismo? Semplice debolezza? Scegli tu il risultato non cambia, quello che desideri lui non te lo darà, visto che ti stà facendo sua complice per tranquillizzare l'altra e continuare tranquillamente quindi la storia ufficiale...

Buona fortuna n.r. ne avrai bisogno


----------



## Sabina_ (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si è reso conto che mi ero innamorata non mi ha allontanata. Io non sono  così sicura che non mi ami. Altrimenti perché continuare a frequentarmi per anni?


Allora parla apertamente con lui. L'hai mai fatto??
Digli che lo ami e vuoi essere tu la sua compagna. Che senso ha tirarla ancora? Altri anni persi dietro a lui? Sentirai così dalla sua bocca (se avrà le palle di dirti la verità) ciò che veramente sono le sue intenzioni. Se non sceglierà te farà male ma il dolore con il tempo passa... passa....
In bocca al lupo e tira fuori tu le palle ora!


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si è reso conto che mi ero innamorata non mi ha allontanata. Io non sono  così sicura che non mi ami. Altrimenti perché continuare a frequentarmi per anni?


Perchè gliela dai e forse sei brava a dargliela. Adesso sei felice? Ama sua moglie carissima, tu sei solo una vagina con le gambe per lui.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*daniele*

Non credere una vagina e basta....le gambe?aspetto secondario!!!


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credere una vagina e basta....le gambe?aspetto secondario!!!


Vagina piacevoole??? che dici Oscuro??? Vagina che fa quello che vuole??? forse è meglio.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si è reso conto che mi ero innamorata non mi ha allontanata. Io non sono  così sicura che non mi ami. Altrimenti perché continuare a frequentarmi per anni?



Perchè è piacevole.
Perchè è comodo.
Perchè quando stava per essere sfanculato da tutte sei stata quella che si è abbassata a creargli delle prove per tornare con la sua compagna.
La sua compagna.
Che non sei tu...

Proviamo:

dimmi 10 cose almeno per le quali sei innamorata di lui. QUali sono queste qualità che ti piacciono così tanto?


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Vagina*

Vagina estroversa, affabile,devastata,flagellata,spampanata,svirgolata,chiassosa,briosa,allegra,empatica,vissuta,pregiudicata!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè è piacevole.
> Perchè è comodo.
> Perchè quando stava per essere sfanculato da tutte sei stata quella che si è abbassata a creargli delle prove per tornare con la sua compagna.
> La sua compagna.
> ...


Perché è intelligente, colto, affascinante, sexy, ironico, creativo, elegante, divertente, originale, sopra la media in tutto... ecco.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credere una vagina e basta....le gambe?aspetto secondario!!!


 così sei offensivo. Non ne ho bisogno.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perché è intelligente, colto, affascinante, sexy, ironico, creativo, elegante, divertente, originale, sopra la media in tutto... ecco.


e stronzo....aggiungerei


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè gliela dai e forse sei brava a dargliela. Adesso sei felice? Ama sua moglie carissima, tu sei solo una vagina con le gambe per lui.


Quoto. Se sta con lei ama lei! Ma vi vedete ancora o ti chiede solo di mandare sms per conquistare la fiducia dell'ufficiale?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Fallo sapere a lei! Vedrai questa volta lo lascerà ma lui non starà mai con te e ti metterai l'anima in pace!

F


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perché è intelligente, colto, affascinante, sexy, ironico, creativo, elegante, divertente, originale, sopra la media in tutto... ecco.


Non hai aggiunto che è falso e quindi tutto quello che vedi potrebbe essere frutto di truffa, cioè una persona che si sa vendere molto meglio di quello che è! Se osse colto, intelligente avrebbe anche un minimo di scrupoli nella vita, sai??? Sarebbe forse una persona migliore.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perché è intelligente, colto, affascinante, sexy, ironico, creativo, elegante, divertente, originale, sopra la media in tutto... ecco.



perchè secondo te si sarebbe messo con lei?
Perchè, amando te, si sarebbe dato da fare per stare con lei, chiedendo a te di abbassarti a fingerti una amante respinta?

Senti, capisco il discorso "sono anni che mi dedico a lui, non me la sento di rinunciare"
Ma più vai avanti peggio sarà, sarà sempre più difficile tenere il conto degli anni sprecati..

Cosa ti da questa storia con lui?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non hai aggiunto che è falso e quindi tutto quello che vedi potrebbe essere frutto di truffa, cioè una persona che si sa vendere molto meglio di quello che è! Se osse colto, intelligente avrebbe anche un minimo di scrupoli nella vita, sai??? Sarebbe forse una persona migliore.



Buongiorno Daniele...mica e'vero sai... del sottoscritto dicono lo stesso,ma lìequazioni sugli scrupoli,la sbagli,mica e'd'obbligo averli.Oppure..mi piacerebbe averli sai,stamattina avevo ottimi propositi dopo il bel fine settimana passato con mia moglie..non le avrei cercate.
Ma l'hanno fatto loro..


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Daniele...mica e'vero sai... del sottoscritto dicono lo stesso,ma lìequazioni sugli scrupoli,la sbagli,mica e'd'obbligo averli.Oppure..mi piacerebbe averli sai,stamattina avevo ottimi propositi dopo il bel fine settimana passato con mia moglie..non le avrei cercate.
> Ma l'hanno fatto loro..


Tra quello che la gente dice e quello che uno è davvero ci passa l'oceano in mezzo. Chi ha un minimo di cultura collegata ad intelligenza solitamente o è il perfetto criminale, ma ha coscienza di usare una persona come amante da anni e rovinarle la vita e non diciamo che è una scusate che lei ci stà!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> perchè secondo te si sarebbe messo con lei?
> Perchè, amando te, si sarebbe dato da fare per stare con lei, chiedendo a te di abbassarti a fingerti una amante respinta?
> 
> Senti, capisco il discorso "sono anni che mi dedico a lui, non me la sento di rinunciare"
> ...



Io penso che lui si senta in colpa per averla tradita e ora cerchi una sorta di espiazione. Da cattivo ragazzo a perfetto compagno. Non fa più il farfallone, a suo modo "ha messo la testa a posto". Ma con me è diverso, fra noi c'è un legame che va oltre le convenzioni sociali, una chimica che va oltre il sesso, un'affinità fisica e mentale che a volte fa davvero paura, tanto è forte. Non credo sia semplice neppure per lui. Certamente la ama, certamente è la donna che lo sta aiutando a rimettere a posto la sua vita, anche perché è molto più grande di lui e lui in fondo è un bambinone.Per me è difficilissimo, sapere che andrà in vacanza con lei, che andranno a convivere mi uccide, ma lo amo e non riesco a rinunciare a lui.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io penso che lui si senta in colpa per averla tradita e ora cerchi una sorta di espiazione. Da cattivo ragazzo a perfetto compagno. Non fa più il farfallone, a suo modo "ha messo la testa a posto". Ma con me è diverso, fra noi c'è un legame che va oltre le convenzioni sociali, una chimica che va oltre il sesso, un'affinità fisica e mentale che a volte fa davvero paura, tanto è forte. Non credo sia semplice neppure per lui. Certamente la ama, certamente è la donna che lo sta aiutando a rimettere a posto la sua vita, anche perché è molto più grande di lui e lui in fondo è un bambinone.Per me è difficilissimo, sapere che andrà in vacanza con lei, che andranno a convivere mi uccide, ma lo amo e non riesco a rinunciare a lui.



Penso che tu ti illuda, ma che sia impossibile discuterne adesso.

Ti potrei consigliare però, come hanno già fatto, di dirgli che vuoi essere tu la sua compagna, e di vedere che risponde.
Anche tu ameresti rimettergli a posto la vita, immagino...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tra quello che la gente dice e quello che uno è davvero ci passa l'oceano in mezzo. Chi ha un minimo di cultura collegata ad intelligenza solitamente o è il perfetto criminale, ma ha coscienza di usare una persona come amante da anni e rovinarle la vita e non diciamo che è una scusate che lei ci stà!!!



be'tanto furbi non sono nessuno dei due,non si tratta di scrupoli,ma di mancanza di q.i.
io mai farei una cosa simile...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Se lui ti amasse veramente sceglierebbe te come compagna "ufficiale" (che avrebbe l'incombenza di dover portare le corna).
> 
> Ma sei sicura poi che anche se lei sapesse lo lascerebbe??


No. Non ne sono sicura. Da come si è comportata, lei è innamoratissima e, se possibile, ancora più succube di quanto lo sia io. Secondo me continuerebbe a fare finta di niente, a meno che la cosa non diventasse di dominio pubblico. E' come se fosse una sfida fra me e lei in un certo senso. Poco sana come cosa, ma è così.


----------



## Annuccia (9 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *be'tanto furbi non sono nessuno dei due*,non si tratta di scrupoli,ma di mancanza di q.i.
> io mai farei una cosa simile...


potessi ti approverei....

direi che certe persone hanno segatura nel cervello...mah...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> potessi ti approverei....
> 
> direi che certe persone hanno segatura nel cervello...mah...


Con tutto il rispetto, cose significa dire una cosa così?
Non siete mai stati innamorati voi? Non avete mai fatto nulla di irragionevole?
Avrò la segatura nel cervello ma vivo la passione ogni giorno, che devasta, ma che tiene vivi.
Se voi siete solo razionalità, beh, tanto di cappello ma l'amore non è sempre coerenza, logica, linearità. L'amore fa commettere errori, fare sciocchezze.... 
Comunque mi sono messa in gioco, mi sono esposta e quindi accetto tutto. Anche le critiche. Ma preferirei che fossero motivate.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. Non ne sono sicura. Da come si è comportata, lei è innamoratissima e, se possibile, ancora più *succube* di quanto lo sia io. Secondo me continuerebbe a fare finta di niente, a meno che la cosa non diventasse di dominio pubblico. E' come se fosse una *sfida fra me e lei* in un certo senso. Poco sana come cosa, ma è così.



Non è sana per nulla.
Lui in tutto questo sembra completamente assente...

Ripeto, proponi a LUI di mettersi con te, e vedi quel che viene fuori... ti stai perdendo anni di vita...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No. Non ne sono sicura. Da come si è comportata, lei è innamoratissima e, se possibile, ancora più succube di quanto lo sia io. Secondo me continuerebbe a fare finta di niente, a meno che la cosa non diventasse di dominio pubblico. E' come se fosse una sfida fra me e lei in un certo senso. Poco sana come cosa, ma è così.


Dillo a lei. Diventata di dominio pubblico la cosa assumerà un aspetto più realistico. Se poi lei lo lascerà vedi se starà con te: almeno prova e non perdere altri anni, non te li restituirà nessuno!
La chiarezza aiuterà tutti... anche te!


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, cose significa dire una cosa così?
> Non siete mai stati innamorati voi? Non avete mai fatto nulla di irragionevole?
> Avrò la segatura nel cervello ma vivo la passione ogni giorno, che devasta, ma che tiene vivi.
> Se voi siete solo razionalità, beh, tanto di cappello ma l'amore non è sempre coerenza, logica, linearità. L'amore fa commettere errori, fare sciocchezze....
> Comunque mi sono messa in gioco, mi sono esposta e quindi accetto tutto. Anche le critiche. Ma preferirei che fossero motivate.



A me sinceramente dispiace quando leggo che una persona si rovina dietro a una storia che ha scritto sopra "pericolo pericolo finirà male" dappertutto.
Nessuno è sempre razionale, o totalmente razionale.
Ma questa tua storia sembra viaggiare sui binari dell'irrealtà da anni.

L'amore non richiede neppure che si dia un calcio alla propria lucidità.

Per favore, mi chiarisci un punto?
Lui frequentava te e altre, e poi si è messo con questa? Conosciuta dopo di te?

Questo non ti fa penare che in effetti preferisce lei?
In un certo senso, capirei il perdurare delle tue speranze se ti avesse conosciuta dopo... (in un certo senso... con quello che hai scritto, mi spiace, ma credo anche io che lui si goda la tua compagnia e che se la godrà fino a che tu rimarrai così malleabile e disponibile. E basta.)


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dillo a lei. Diventata di dominio pubblico la cosa assumerà un aspetto più realistico. Se poi lei lo lascerà vedi se starà con te: almeno prova e non perdere altri anni, non te li restituirà nessuno!
> La chiarezza aiuterà tutti... anche te!


se lo dico a lei e lui viene a sapere che gliel'ho detto io, lo perdo


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me sinceramente dispiace quando leggo che una persona si rovina dietro a una storia che ha scritto sopra "pericolo pericolo finirà male" dappertutto.
> Nessuno è sempre razionale, o totalmente razionale.
> Ma questa tua storia sembra viaggiare sui binari dell'irrealtà da anni.
> 
> ...


sarebbe crudele se fosse così...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se lo dico a lei e lui viene a sapere che gliel'ho detto io, lo perdo


Se lo perdi non ti ama è chiaro no? Dillo a lei e vi mettete tutti l'anima in pace finalmente: verrà fuori chi è veramente innamorato senza ulteriori perdite di tempo.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se lo dico a lei e lui viene a sapere che gliel'ho detto io, lo perdo



Senti.
Immagina che una qualche potenza soprannaturale appaia davanti a te e ti dica:

"ti dico e ti garantisco, che lui non si metterà mai con te ufficialmente"

A questo punto cercheresti di chiudere e di riprendere la tua vita?
O sei disposta a continuare ad essere per sempre l'amante disponibile?

Se vale la seconda, allora l'unica cosa che potrei dirti perchè tu stia meglio, è di mettertela via, convincerti che non sarai mai la sua compagna, e di essere contenta così.

PS in tutto questo casino, il fatto che lui avesse oltre "lei" anche "altre", non ti ha dato alcun fastidio?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Ragazzi io sto malissimo, sia chiaro.
Accetto ogni critica, ma volevo precisare che vivo ormai da tempo in equilibrio emotivo precario, sono sempre tesa, piango, rispondo male alle persone...
Sono al limite, credo. 
Non so davvero cosa fare.


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Secondo me, se lei lo pressa otterrà come risultato che lui si arroccherà sulle sue posizioni e le sue scelte e la farà fuori senza tante storie. 
Credo che lei in fondo lo sappia e che sia per questo che finora ha combattuto 'silenziosamente'.
Invece dichiararsi e uscire allo scoperto potrebbe essere un'ottima occasione per _snidarlo_ e tirare fuori le sue reali motivazioni e la sua faccia vera. Che, da quel che scrive, temo si rivelerà una gran faccia di m...a.
Provare per credere.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sarebbe crudele se fosse così...



Magari non crudele, ma superficiale. E non serve essere cattivi epr essere superficiali.

Scusa. Dal suo punto di vista.
Tu sai che esiste lei, che è lei la compagna ufficiale. Addirittura l'hai aiutato a mantenersela, questa compagna ufficiale.
Dal suo punto di vista, sei consapevole di come stanno le cose e ti stanno bene. Ergo, nessun problema.

Nessuna crudeltà cedi?
Lui sta bene, tu stai bene, di certo è piacevole stare con te. 
Perchè dovrebbe cambiare le cose?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ragazzi io sto malissimo, sia chiaro.
> Accetto ogni critica, ma volevo precisare che vivo ormai da tempo in equilibrio emotivo precario, sono sempre tesa, piango, rispondo male alle persone...
> Sono al limite, credo.
> Non so davvero cosa fare.


lasciarlo andare per la sua strada! un uomo che ti fa stare male non è l'uomo giusto per te...... 
se davvero ti amasse starebbe con te...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me, se lei lo pressa otterrà come risultato che lui si arroccherà sulle sue posizioni e le sue scelte e la farà fuori senza tante storie.
> Credo che lei in fondo lo sappia e che sia per questo che finora ha combattuto 'silenziosamente'.
> Invece dichiararsi e uscire allo scoperto potrebbe essere un'ottima occasione per _snidarlo_ e tirare fuori le sue reali motivazioni e la sua faccia vera. Che, da quel che scrive, temo si rivelerà una gran faccia di m...a.
> Provare per credere.



Concordo


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lasciarlo andare per la sua strada! un uomo che ti fa stare male non è l'uomo giusto per te......
> se davvero ti amasse starebbe con te...



riconcordo.... soprattutto in questa situazione, dove sarebbe stato facilissimo per lui scegliere n.r., in qualunque momento.

 quanto ho capito non è sposato, non hanno figli con questa lei...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Senti.
> Immagina che una qualche potenza soprannaturale appaia davanti a te e ti dica:
> 
> "ti dico e ti garantisco, che lui non si metterà mai con te ufficialmente"
> ...


Mi dava fastidio che vedesse altre, ma speravo che prima o poi si stufasse di quella vita randagia, in fondo erano storielle di letto e basta, speravo che prima o poi mettesse la testa a posto. Con me. Invece l'ha messa con un'altra. E' stato atroce, avrei dovuto lasciarlo quando l'ho scoperto, ma non ce l'ho fatta e quando lui ha continuato a cercarmi sono corsa da lui. 
Se si palessasse la divinità non so cosa farei. Non sopravviverei, credo.


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ragazzi io sto malissimo, sia chiaro.
> Accetto ogni critica, ma volevo precisare che vivo ormai da tempo in equilibrio emotivo precario, sono sempre tesa, piango, rispondo male alle persone...
> Sono al limite, credo.
> Non so davvero cosa fare.


Perchè lo hai aiutato a rippacificarsi con la sua compagna? Scusa, per amore si fa tutto? Anche darsi delle legnate sui coglioni??? Scusa una cosa, ma per amore si fa molto, ma non si arriva al masochismo e questo dovrebbe farti pensare, tu sei attualmente succube di lui e masochista e come ti ha detto nausicaa, tu sei conoscia dei patti e da quello che sa lui ti stanno bene.

Soffri? ma non sai che c'è meglio di lui in giro? che ti stai iintestardendo con lui solo per una sfida idiota con lei probabilmente, proprio come fece un mio amico. C'è di meglio in giro, ma tu non guardi.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi dava fastidio che vedesse altre, ma speravo che prima o poi si stufasse di quella vita randagia, in fondo erano storielle di letto e basta, speravo che prima o poi mettesse la testa a posto. Con me. Invece l'ha messa con un'altra. E' stato atroce, avrei dovuto lasciarlo quando l'ho scoperto, ma non ce l'ho fatta e quando lui ha continuato a cercarmi sono corsa da lui.
> Se si palessasse la divinità non so cosa farei. *Non sopravviverei, credo*.



Quindi, a tuo parere, la tua vita ha senso solo se lui sceglie te?
Ti reputi un essere talmente inferiore da non avere altro scopo nella vita che compiacere lui?
Non hai altri progetti, stimoli, ambizioni, sogni?

Scusa, quanti anni hai? Da quanti anni va avanti la tua relazione con lui? E da quanto si è messo con lei?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ragazzi io sto malissimo, sia chiaro.
> Accetto ogni critica, ma volevo precisare che vivo ormai da tempo in equilibrio emotivo precario, sono sempre tesa, piango, rispondo male alle persone...
> Sono al limite, credo.
> Non so davvero cosa fare.


E vuoi continuare a stare male? Metti le cose in chiaro, anche dicendolo a lei se necessario, se lo perdi significa che non l'avresti mai avuto totalmente! Non farti film fanno ancora più male.
Cerca la realtà con qualsiasi mezzo... magari starai male ma sarà una volta per tutte o... magari sceglierà te, ma devi sapere ora la verità altrimenti non ne esci più


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, cose significa dire una cosa così?
> Non siete mai stati innamorati voi? Non avete mai fatto nulla di irragionevole?
> Avrò la segatura nel cervello ma vivo la passione ogni giorno, che devasta, ma che tiene vivi.
> Se voi siete solo razionalità, beh, tanto di cappello ma l'amore non è sempre coerenza, logica, linearità. L'amore fa commettere errori, fare sciocchezze....
> Comunque mi sono messa in gioco, mi sono esposta e quindi accetto tutto. Anche le critiche. Ma preferirei che fossero motivate.


 mai fatto..oddio per mia moglie forse,per quella degli altri..ma figurati...e ti diro'di piu',stamattina la mia ''altra lei''ha cercato di ingelosirmi,e mi ha messo in crisi...sai sinceramente di quella che combina mi frega zero..ma mica potevo dirglielo.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> riconcordo.... soprattutto in questa situazione, dove sarebbe stato facilissimo per lui scegliere n.r., in qualunque momento.
> 
> quanto ho capito non è sposato, non hanno figli con questa lei...


no, chi ha un figlio sono io, e questo ha da sempre complicato le cose, facendo sì che lui non mi vedesse come compagna di vita.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

N.r

penso che tu sia vittima di un fondamentale errore.

Non è possibile conquistarsi l'amore di una persona "facendo" qualcosa.
Non funziona così.
Non è che arrivata a un qualche punteggio il suo cuore si illumina come una lampadina e viene da te e da te sola.

Ci sono situazioni oggettivamente complicate. Ma in questa situazione, appare palese a tutti che se ti avesse voluta, ti avrebbe già preso in braccio e rapita sul suo cavallo bianco.

Quello che puoi decidere adesso, è se fare qualcosa *per te*, o se continuare a vegetare...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, chi ha un figlio sono io, e questo ha da sempre complicato le cose, facendo sì che lui non mi vedesse come compagna di vita.



Sei sposata? O sei madre single?

Te lo chiedo perchè da questa tua frase secca, sembra che lui non ti accetterebbe con tuo figlio... il che a me parla di una persona che non mi piacerebbe per nulla...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, *chi ha un figlio sono io, e questo ha da sempre complicato le cose*, facendo sì che lui non mi vedesse come compagna di vita.


altro punto a suo sfavore...un uomo che ti ama non si fa problemi se tu hai o meno un figlio....e TU come puoi accettare di amare un uomo che non accetta TUO figlio?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sei sposata? O sei madre single?
> 
> Te lo chiedo perchè da questa tua frase secca, sembra che lui non ti accetterebbe con tuo figlio... il che a me parla di una persona che non mi piacerebbe per nulla...


quoto e approvo!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> altro punto a suo sfavore...un uomo che ti ama non si fa problemi se tu hai o meno un figlio....e TU come puoi accettare di amare un uomo che non accetta TUO figlio?


Mio figlio ha un padre. A lui non chiederei di fargli da padre... ho sempre pensato di poter tenere separate le due cose.


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, chi ha un figlio sono io, e questo ha da sempre complicato le cose, facendo sì che lui non mi vedesse come compagna di vita.


Hai pure un figlio e fai tutto sto cinema?...spettacolare...ahahahah

mi verrebbe da pensare che a te serve soltanto un uomo o un padre da dare a tuo figlio pero' nun lo dico ancora te dovessi offenne...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha un padre. A lui non chiederei di fargli da padre... ho sempre pensato di poter tenere separate le due cose.



non deve fargli da padre! ma non deve nemmeno considerarlo un problema! non puoi tenere separato proprio nulla....


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Hai pure un figlio e fai tutto sto cinema?...spettacolare...ahahahah
> 
> *mi verrebbe da pensare che a te serve soltanto un uomo o un padre da dare a tuo figlio pero' nun lo dico ancora te dovessi offenne*...
> 
> ahahahah



questo cos'è?? un pensiero scivolato fuori...cosi...senza filtri?


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> altro punto a suo sfavore...un uomo che ti ama non si fa problemi se tu hai o meno un figlio....e TU come puoi accettare di amare un uomo che non accetta TUO figlio?


per me il problema non e' l'accettare o meno il figlio ma il dimostrare una dignita' tale avendo accettato questo tipo di trattamento...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha un padre. A lui non chiederei di fargli da padre... ho sempre pensato di poter tenere separate le due cose.



Sono d'accordo. Ma il punto è.
Lui che pensa?

Ti senti in difetto verso di lui perchè hai un figlio? E' lui che sottilmente ti fa pensare così?

Sei tu che cerchi motivi per cui lui non ti vorrebbe, nonostante "innamorato" di te?

Vedo che cerchi di non dare informazioni personali, capisco che tu tema di dire cose che ti rendono riconoscibile.
Volevo rassicurarti.
Di donne con figlio, sposate o no, ce ne sono a bizzeffe 
Ma se te la senti, cerca di essere più chiara, non per curiosità, ma per capire meglio la tua situazione.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me il problema non e' l'accettare o meno il figlio ma il dimostrare una dignita' tale avendo accettato questo tipo di trattamento...


sono d'accordo! ....ma anche il far trasparire che il figlio è un problema non è che sia il massimo! ma come si fa??


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando si è reso conto che mi ero innamorata non mi ha allontanata. Io non sono  così sicura che non mi ami. Altrimenti perché continuare a frequentarmi per anni?


Perché allontanare una sempre a disposizione che accetta di tutto?


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e stronzo....aggiungerei


Quoto!


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché allontanare una sempre a disposizione che accetta di tutto?


vangelo


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Facciamola semplice.

Il titolo del 3D è "un parere sul mio amante"

Scommetto quello che vuoi che se aprissi un sondaggio, il 99.99% dei votanti direbbe che stai perdendo il tuo tempo, e che ti stai illudendo.

Cambierebbero i pareri su come rendertene conto prima, sul grado di stronzaggine suo, sul grado di ingenuità tuo.
Ma il punto fondamentale sarebbe condiviso da tutti.

Mi spiace.
Mi spiace davvero, immagino come ti si stia strizzando il cuore a leggere tutti i nostri commenti. Forse speravi in qualche incoraggiamento.
Capisco che ti faccia male.

Ma tenersi una malattia fa più male che curarla, per quanto la cura sia sgradevole.

Non puoi cominciare a prendere in considerazione l'idea che ci sono infinite cose migliori nella vita che un uomo che si comporta come si è comportato lui?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché allontanare una sempre a disposizione che accetta di tutto?



quoto!


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo! ....ma anche il far trasparire che il figlio è un problema non è che sia il massimo! ma come si fa??


Anch'io se dovessi separarmi avrei delle remore a riconsiderare una separata con figlio/i come nuova donna della mia vita e la vivrei come una da tenere a disposizione....

pero' accetterei il tutto se proprio proprio ne valesse la pena....

evidentemente anche a questo serve solo una che sta sempre a disposizione...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Facciamola semplice.
> 
> Il titolo del 3D è "un parere sul mio amante"
> 
> ...


Non può perchè è palesemente stracotta e quindi non ragiona lucidamente.

Se leggendo i nostri commenti iniziasse a porsi il problema,sarebbe un grande passo in avanti per lei


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non può perchè è palesemente stracotta e quindi non ragiona lucidamente.
> 
> Se leggendo i nostri commenti iniziasse a porsi il problema,sarebbe un grande passo in avanti per lei



Lo spero.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono d'accordo! ....ma anche il far trasparire che il figlio è un problema non è che sia il massimo! ma come si fa??


Chiariamo: mio figlio NON è un problema per me. E' al primo posto, sempre.
Ha un padre che gli dà tutto e non sono alla ricerca di un altro padre.
Mi sono innamorata di un uomo che non ha la famiglia tradizionale fra le priorità della sua vita. Non gli chiederei di fare il padre, ma sono consapevole che una donna con un figlio non sarebbe completamente compatibile con la vita che vuole lui, che è uno con la valigia in mano, che esce, che gioca, che si diverte visto che ne ha la possibilità e un lavoro che glielo consente. Non ne faccio una colpa a lui, e non intendo sopararmi un colpo in testa per questo.
Se pensate che in questo io stia sbagliando, ditemelo.


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chiariamo: mio figlio NON è un problema per me. E' al primo posto, sempre.
> Ha un padre che gli dà tutto e non sono alla ricerca di un altro padre.
> Mi sono innamorata di un uomo che non ha la famiglia tradizionale fra le priorità della sua vita. Non gli chiederei di fare il padre, ma sono consapevole che una donna con un figlio non sarebbe completamente compatibile con la vita che vuole lui, che è uno con la valigia in mano, che esce, che gioca, che si diverte visto che ne ha la possibilità e un lavoro che glielo consente. Non ne faccio una colpa a lui, e non intendo sopararmi un colpo in testa per questo.
> Se pensate che in questo io stia sbagliando, ditemelo.


Tuo figlio nessuno diceva che fosse un problema per te, (si spera), ma soltanto suo...

pero' se sei cosi' lucida in quest'analisi, a meno che te l'abbia scritta qualcuno, e' pazzesco come tu sia cosi' masochista...

se speri che quello metta la testa a posto per te, stai fresca e chi te lo fa fare a scoprirlo...nel frattempo continuerai a beccarti i tram in pieno...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chiariamo: mio figlio NON è un problema per me. E' al primo posto, sempre.
> Ha un padre che gli dà tutto e non sono alla ricerca di un altro padre.
> Mi sono innamorata di un uomo che non ha la famiglia tradizionale fra le priorità della sua vita. Non gli chiederei di fare il padre, ma sono consapevole che una donna con un figlio non sarebbe completamente compatibile con la vita che vuole lui, che è uno con la valigia in mano, che esce, che gioca, che si diverte visto che ne ha la possibilità e un lavoro che glielo consente. Non ne faccio una colpa a lui, e non intendo sopararmi un colpo in testa per questo.
> Se pensate che in questo io stia sbagliando, ditemelo.



non ho detto che un problema per TE è un problema per LUI! 
quindi non potrà mai accettare le tue giuste prioritàù verso tuo figlio... capisci quello che ti voglio dire?
nel momento in cui tu lo metterai al secondo posto perchè tuo figlio ha bisogno di te...lui se ne andrà! lo capisci? sei disposta ad accettare anche questo? a star male perchè lui non capirà il tuo ruolo di madre? 

quanti anni ha tuo figlio?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, cose significa dire una cosa così?
> Non siete mai stati innamorati voi? Non avete mai fatto nulla di irragionevole?
> Avrò la segatura nel cervello ma vivo la passione ogni giorno, che devasta, ma che tiene vivi.
> Se voi siete solo razionalità, beh, tanto di cappello ma l'amore non è sempre coerenza, logica, linearità. L'amore fa commettere errori, fare sciocchezze....
> Comunque mi sono messa in gioco, mi sono esposta e quindi accetto tutto. Anche le critiche. Ma preferirei che fossero motivate.


dopo tanti anni se ti voleva avrebbe scelto te....
invece sei ferma al ruolo dell'amante...

hai detto che l'altra fa di tutto per tenerselo ecc ecc...
beh io non mi fermerei a pensare a lei,ma a lui
ricorda che un uomo non sta a fianco di una donna perchè lei"fa di tutto" perchè lei "lo ama"ma perchè lo vuole lui....

mi sembra di capire che non è neppure sposato..ma non ho letto tutti gli interventi quindi corregimi se sbaglio...
non approvo il suo comportamento perchè ferire,illudere le persone non è onorevole....fin quando ci si diverte insieme ok,ma quando nascono sentimenti bisogna un attimino fermarsi e prendere delle decisioni..lui è consapevole di ciò che provi???
ti sembra giusto che continui nonostante tutto???
si è devastante...
devastante e basta....
ciò che ti devasta non può farti sentire viva..anzi...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho detto che un problema per TE è un problema per LUI!
> quindi non potrà mai accettare le tue giuste prioritàù verso tuo figlio... capisci quello che ti voglio dire?
> nel momento in cui tu lo metterai al secondo posto perchè tuo figlio ha bisogno di te...lui se ne andrà! lo capisci? sei disposta ad accettare anche questo? a star male perchè lui non capirà il tuo ruolo di madre?
> 
> quanti anni ha tuo figlio?


Ok, scusa, non avevo capito. Pensavo intendessi per me.
So che per chi non ha figli e non ne vuole, non deve essere facile capire le ragioni di chi ne ha, ma ho sempre pensato che una madre possa innamorarsi e vivere una storia, con un uomo, non per forza un padre, perché è prima di tutto una DONNA con dei sentimenti.
Io sono in conflitto perenne su questa cosa, sia chiaro. Ma le donne hanno mille risorse, gestisco, casa, famiglia, una professione impegnativa. A detta di tutti sono una brava madre. Ma sono innamorata di lui. Perdutamente. 
Me la faccio passare a comando?
Se sapete come si fa, per favore, ditemelo. 

P.S.
Preferisco non dare informazioni personali. E' in età scolare.


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Cara NR, mi permetto di farti notare che questo rapporto ti sta togliendo energie, sonno e buonumore e che questo tuo stato emotivo precario sicuramente ha delle ripercussioni anche sulla serenità di tuo figlio.
Non te lo dico per colpevolizzarti, ma per farti riflettere e per indurti a reagire.
Magari non lo faresti per proteggere te stessa (ti stai volendo troppo poco bene da molto tempo), ma potrebbe darsi che qualcosa di vitale si riaccenda in te se considerassi l'ipotesi di renderti irreperibile per questo stronzo di uomo per proteggere la tua creatura, che sicuramente ti ama e ha più bisogno di te di quanto ne abbia il tipo con la valigia, che gioca e si divide tra mille avventure (praticamente un secondo figlio adolescente).


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dopo tanti anni se ti voleva avrebbe scelto te....
> invece sei ferma al ruolo dell'amante...
> 
> hai detto che l'altra fa di tutto per tenerselo ecc ecc...
> ...


E' iniziata come un'avventura per entrambi.
Poi da parte mia la cosa si è fatta si è fatta seria e non gliel'ho mai nascosto. 
Non ha chiuso per questo. 
Non ha chiuso nemmeno quando si è messo con l'altra. Si è posto il problema solo quando l'altra ha scoperto i suoi giri.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ok, scusa, non avevo capito. Pensavo intendessi per me.
> So che per chi non ha figli e non ne vuole, non deve essere facile capire le ragioni di chi ne ha, ma ho sempre pensato che una madre possa innamorarsi e vivere una storia, con un uomo, non per forza un padre, perché è prima di tutto una DONNA con dei sentimenti.
> Io sono in conflitto perenne su questa cosa, sia chiaro. Ma le donne hanno mille risorse, gestisco, casa, famiglia, una professione impegnativa. A detta di tutti sono una brava madre. Ma sono innamorata di lui. Perdutamente.
> Me la faccio passare a comando?
> ...



tranquilla!

è vero sei soprattutto donna! ma sei anche madre.... e di questo devi esserne orgogliosa....
sai qual è la cosa che più mi manca? un figlio....lo volevo..avrei fatto carte false per averlo! poi sono stata tradita.... l'ho lasciato e ho perso la fiducia negli uomini .... 
ma se lo avessi avuto non avrei permesso a niente e nessuno di interferire....mai e poi mai.... 
non permettere a nessuno di calpestarti...la tua dignità e la serenità tua e di tuo figlio vengono prima di tutto....


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' iniziata come un'avventura per entrambi.
> Poi da parte mia la cosa si è fatta si è fatta seria e non gliel'ho mai nascosto.
> Non ha chiuso per questo.
> Non ha chiuso nemmeno quando si è messo con l'altra. Si è posto il problema solo quando l'altra ha scoperto i suoi giri.


scusa la brutalità,ma il giorno in cui ti renderai conto che ti ha preso solo per il culo...tornerai a vivere


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Cara NR, mi permetto di farti notare che questo rapporto ti sta togliendo energie, sonno e buonumore e che questo tuo stato emotivo precario sicuramente ha delle ripercussioni anche sulla serenità di tuo figlio.
> Non te lo dico per colpevolizzarti, ma per farti riflettere e per indurti a reagire.
> Magari non lo faresti per proteggere te stessa (ti stai volendo troppo poco bene da molto tempo), ma potrebbe darsi che qualcosa di vitale si riaccenda in te se considerassi l'ipotesi di renderti irreperibile per questo stronzo di uomo per proteggere la tua creatura, che sicuramente ti ama e ha più bisogno di te di quanto ne abbia il tipo con la valigia, che gioca e si divide tra mille avventure (praticamente un secondo figlio adolescente).


Le tue parole fanno malissimo perché su tante cose hai ragione.
Questo rapporto mi sta togliendo serenità ed energie. E hai ragione sul fatto che mi voglio poco bene.
Ma da cosa dovrei proteggere mio figlio? Da lui? Non è un mostro. 
Devo quindi mettere via i miei sentimenti per amore di mio figlio? Mi state dicendo questo? Aiutatemi a capire. Se non desidero farlo sono una madre spregevole? Vorrei la verità, non sono lucida.
E comunque non volevo spostare la discussione su mio figlio.


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le tue parole fanno malissimo perché su tante cose hai ragione.
> Questo rapporto mi sta togliendo serenità ed energie. E hai ragione sul fatto che mi voglio poco bene.
> Ma da cosa dovrei proteggere mio figlio? Da lui? Non è un mostro.
> Devo quindi mettere via i miei sentimenti per amore di mio figlio? Mi state dicendo questo? Aiutatemi a capire. Se non desidero farlo sono una madre spregevole? Vorrei la verità, non sono lucida.
> E comunque non volevo spostare la discussione su mio figlio.


che tu non sia lucida perchè 6 innamorata persa è evidente.

non devi mettere via nulla,devi solo renderti conto che costui ti tiene in caldo solo x il sesso,ma 6 e resterai solo un passatempo per lui.

preso atto di questo,allora potrai decidere se è questo quello che vuoi.
io direi che no,non può essere questo,ma devi decidere tu


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le tue parole fanno malissimo perché su tante cose hai ragione.
> Questo rapporto mi sta togliendo serenità ed energie. E hai ragione sul fatto che mi voglio poco bene.
> Ma da cosa dovrei proteggere mio figlio? Da lui? Non è un mostro.
> Devo quindi mettere via i miei sentimenti per amore di mio figlio? Mi state dicendo questo? Aiutatemi a capire. *Se non desidero farlo sono una madre spregevole*? Vorrei la verità, non sono lucida.
> E comunque non volevo spostare la discussione su mio figlio.



No, tranquilla.
Il discorso figlio è stato tirato fuori per cercare di scuoterti. Per cercare di farti capire che lui non è il tuo compagno.

I sentimenti non si chiudono a comando, vero.
Ma con un rapporto che ti fa stare male -e di conseguenza fa stare male anche tuo figlio, era questo il punto per scuoterti- potresti importi di chiudere, e lasciare che il tempo ti aiuti..
Cercando nel frattempo altre cose che ti aiutino a superare il tutto.

Lui non è un mostro, ma non ti vuole come compagna ufficiale. Altrimenti, ti avrebbe già preso.
Stai sprecando i tuoi anni, la tua vita, la tua gioia, la tua serenità, per un uomo che magari non è cattivo, ma che cmq non ti ama come vorresti.
E non hai modo di cambiare questa cosa. Non è possibile. Non perchè non sei in gamba abbastanza, ma perchè è umanamente impossibile conquistare l'amore di una persona facendo o non facendo qualcosa.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono semplicemente innamorata, ho creduto in lui per anni, non posso e non voglio lasciar perdere




Ok allora accettalo cosi come è .....
non chiedergli però di essere l'unica ....

Poi scusa a me se uno mi chiede di fare queste messe in scena con altre mi verrebbe da dubitare che ho le ha già fatte o le sta facendo o prima o poi le farà anche con me ....io no mi presto a queste stupidaggini soprattutto se ci sono  sentimenti di mezzo .....
Se non si fa scrupoli a mentire con una donna che ha scelto tra "mille " pretendenti ,e mi sembra di aver capito che dopo anni quella donna non sei tu ,figurati come non si comporta con te quando non ci sei!
però se sei innamorata è bello questo sentimento soprattutto quando si è sereni come te in questo momento....

scusa se ti dico questo ma io non ce la farei a stare cosi .....e a fare così nei confronti di altre donne.....


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, tranquilla.
> Il discorso figlio è stato tirato fuori per cercare di scuoterti. Per cercare di farti capire che lui non è il tuo compagno.
> 
> I sentimenti non si chiudono a comando, vero.
> ...


Io gli ho dato tutto...... tutto
tutta me stessa, l'ho coperto di regali, devozione, disponibilità , gli ho scritto lettere su lettere, gli ho aperto il cuore, l'ho letteralmente ADORATO
ho sperato che lasciasse le altre per me
e adesso non riesco ad accettare di perderlo
e sto male
e adesso mi fate sentire tremendamente stupida.....


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le tue parole fanno malissimo perché su tante cose hai ragione.
> Questo rapporto mi sta togliendo serenità ed energie. E hai ragione sul fatto che mi voglio poco bene.
> Ma da cosa dovrei proteggere mio figlio? Da lui? Non è un mostro.



No, non da lui. Ma dalla tua assenza. Assenza a te stessa, ai tuoi bisogni, al tuo star bene.
Assenza che significherà anche meno spazio, dentro, per ascoltare i bisogni di tuo figlio.
No, non ti sto dicendo che sei una madre spregevole, anzi.
Sto proprio cercando di far leva sul fatto che sicuramente non lo sei, per farti rendere conto di quanto ti sei persa. Persa via, persa per strada, innamorata di un ideale d'amore che è solo ideale non incarnato.
Perchè vedi, tutti i tuoi sacrifici per tenerti il tuo amante io li capirei se fosse il tuo uomo, il tuo compagno, e steste attraversando un momento di crisi. Ma lui non è il tuo uomo, non è il tuo compagno, non è tuo marito e non vuole esserlo, tant'è vero che non ha scelto te.
Non è un sacrificio eroico, il tuo: è suicidio emotivo.
Per favore, fermati e chiediti perchè.
Chiediti se ne vale la pena.
Chiediti se sei affetta dalla sindrome della crocerossina.
Chiediti se lui è un narcistista succhia-vita (è facile, la risposta è sì), ma soprattutto chiediti perchè tu stai nel ruolo, perchè lo sai che non esiste carnefice se manca la vittima.
Pensa a te stessa in altri ruoli, scommetto che te ne verrà in mente qualcuno, e ti farà stare meglio


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io gli ho dato tutto...... tutto
> tutta me stessa, l'ho coperto di regali, devozione, disponibilità , gli ho scritto lettere su lettere, gli ho aperto il cuore, l'ho letteralmente ADORATO
> ho sperato che lasciasse le altre per me
> e adesso non riesco ad accettare di perderlo
> ...


nessuno vuol farti sentire stupida,solo si cerca di riportarti alla razionalità.

perchè,come ti stanno scrivendo un pò tutti,spiace vederti perdere i tuoi anni dietro ad un tizio che palesemente ti considera solo un passatempo


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nessuno vuol farti sentire stupida,solo si cerca di riportarti alla razionalità.
> 
> perchè,come ti stanno scrivendo un pò tutti,*spiace vederti perdere i tuoi anni dietro ad un tizio che palesemente ti considera solo un passatempo*


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Io gli ho dato tutto...... tutto
> tutta me stessa, l'ho coperto di regali, devozione, disponibilità , gli ho scritto lettere su lettere, gli ho aperto il cuore, l'ho letteralmente ADORATO
> *
> ecco qui, mi spiace, il motivo perchè ti tiene...
> ...



Hai sperato, hai impegnato una fetta enorme di te, delle tue energie, della tua vita.
Ed è dura riconoscere che questo investimento è stato un fallimento.
Capisco.
Ci vuole coraggio a lasciare andare qualcosa che ti ha preso così tanto.
E di certo, non può accadere in un secondo.

Ma pensaci. Ti farebbe solo bene poterti separare da quell'uomo.

Hai mai pensato a chiedergli di stare con te e te sola?
A questo non hai ancora risposto.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> No, non da lui. Ma dalla tua assenza. Assenza a te stessa, ai tuoi bisogni, al tuo star bene.
> Assenza che significherà anche meno spazio, dentro, per ascoltare i bisogni di tuo figlio.
> No, non ti sto dicendo che sei una madre spregevole, anzi.
> Sto proprio cercando di far leva sul fatto che sicuramente non lo sei, per farti rendere conto di quanto ti sei persa. Persa via, persa per strada, innamorata di un ideale d'amore che è solo ideale non incarnato.
> ...



Quoto...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perché è intelligente, colto, affascinante, sexy, ironico, creativo, elegante, divertente, originale, sopra la media in tutto... ecco.


Sono arrivato a leggere fino a qui. Penso sia inutile proseguire nella lettura.

Eccone un'altra affetta da sindrome della Velina e il Calciatore.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai sperato, hai impegnato una fetta enorme di te, delle tue energie, della tua vita.
> Ed è dura riconoscere che questo investimento è stato un fallimento.
> Capisco.
> Ci vuole coraggio a lasciare andare qualcosa che ti ha preso così tanto.
> ...


Non gli ho mai chiesto niente. 
Solo più attenzioni, quando lo sentivo assente o lontano


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono arrivato a leggere fino a qui. Penso sia inutile proseguire nella lettura.
> 
> Eccone un'altra affetta da sindrome della Velina e il Calciatore.


?
se puoi, spiega, grazie
perché ti assicuro che non siamo niente del genere


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non gli ho mai chiesto niente.
> Solo più attenzioni, quando lo sentivo assente o lontano


malissimo hai fatto....perchè gli hai dato modo di capire che eri a sua completa disposizione e ha iniziato a trattarti di conseguenza


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Non gli ho mai chiesto niente.*
> Solo più attenzioni, quando lo sentivo assente o lontano



Immagino. Ti credo.

Tutto quello che stai scrivendo rafforza quello che vediamo noi... sei molto, molto comoda per lui.
Magari ti è affezionato. Non credo che desideri farti del male. 
Ma da qua all'amore, ne corre.
E tu hai continuato a sperare, senza alcun motivo.

Scusa, ma sembra che tu ti sia illusa da sola.

Mi spiace.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino. Ti credo.
> 
> Tutto quello che stai scrivendo rafforza quello che vediamo noi... sei molto, molto comoda per lui.
> Magari ti è affezionato. Non credo che desideri farti del male.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> malissimo hai fatto....perchè gli hai dato modo di capire che eri a sua completa disposizione e ha iniziato a trattarti di conseguenza



quoto pure te :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> malissimo hai fatto....perchè gli hai dato modo di capire che eri a sua completa disposizione e ha iniziato a trattarti di conseguenza


Ma davvero gli uomini ragionano così?
Davvero un uomo può frequentare una donna per anni solo perché gli fa comodo? Sapendo che è innamorata e che può avere tutte le donne che vuole invece che lei (io)?
Ma come si può essere così crudeli? Come può esserlo LUI?


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ?
> se puoi, spiega, grazie
> perché ti assicuro che non siamo niente del genere


E' colto, ironico, intelligente, sexy, sopra la media in tutto, bellissimo...........questo me stà già antipatico al terzo post. Manco un pò di fiatella la mattina appena svegliato ? Niente ? Cavolo, io, specie dopo una serata di quelle, la mattina dopo mi sveglio con un campo di calcetto in erba sintetica al posto della lingua, questo invece, una rosa.

A leggere quello che ti ha fatto lo sai perchè sei tanto attratta da stò Corona dei poveri ? Perchè è un bastardo. Quanto ci godresti ad avere quest'uomo pieno di donne solo per te. Che botta di autostima che ti darebbe vero ?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma davvero gli uomini ragionano così?
> Davvero un uomo può frequentare una donna per anni solo perché gli fa comodo? Sapendo che è innamorata e che può avere tutte le donne che vuole invece che lei (io)?
> Ma come si può essere così crudeli? Come può esserlo LUI?


ma tu sei sempre disponibile mia cara...e sapendo che provi dei sentimenti per lui ti tiene in pugno....


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma davvero gli uomini ragionano così?
> Davvero un uomo può frequentare una donna per anni solo perché gli fa comodo? Sapendo che è innamorata e che può avere tutte le donne che vuole invece che lei (io)?
> Ma come si può essere così crudeli? Come può esserlo LUI?


Quello che io non riesco ad accettare è che ora il suo lato maturo e (in parte) fedele lui lo stia tirando fuori con un'altra.
Avrei accettato di essere la sua compagna anche se tradita. Avrei accettato i tradimenti pur di averlo.
E ora mi sento fallita e sconfitta su tutti i fronti, non ho mai avuto una grande autostima ma adesso sono a zero assoluto.
Sto crollando, davvero


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello che io non riesco ad accettare è che ora il suo lato maturo e (in parte) fedele lui lo stia tirando fuori con un'altra.
> *Avrei accettato di essere la sua compagna anche se tradita. Avrei accettato i tradimenti pur di averlo.
> E ora mi sento fallita e sconfitta su tutti i fronti, non ho mai avuto una grande autostima ma adesso sono a zero assoluto.
> *Sto crollando, davvero


uè ragazza!!!!!!! ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi??????


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma davvero gli uomini ragionano così?
> Davvero un uomo può frequentare una donna per anni solo perché gli fa comodo? Sapendo che è innamorata e che può avere tutte le donne che vuole invece che lei (io)?
> Ma come si può essere così crudeli? Come può esserlo LUI?


Rimango allibita da queste tue domande...

Scusa, se hai una persona che ti copre di devozione, non chiede nulla, ti crea il paradiso, e intanto puoi anche avere tutte le altre donne che vuoi...
Scusa, ma tu la lasceresti? 

Al tempo stesso questa persona -immagino che faccia parte della tua devozione e del tuo impegno a farlo stare bene- non ti dice che sta male, non ti dice che ti vuole solo per lui, non ti chiede di essere la tua compagna ufficiale...

Quindi dove starebbe la tua crudeltà a tenere questa ipotetica persona che sembra felice di essere zerbino?

Cmq, sappi che uomini che si terrebbero una donna comoda anche sapendo benissimo di farle del male, bè, te ne danno uno gratis al supermercato per ogni barattolo di passata di pomodoro...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello che io non riesco ad accettare è che ora il suo lato maturo e (in parte) fedele lui lo stia tirando fuori con un'altra.
> Avrei accettato di essere la sua compagna anche se tradita. Avrei accettato i tradimenti pur di averlo.
> E ora mi sento fallita e sconfitta su tutti i fronti, *non ho mai avuto una grande autostima* ma adesso sono a zero assoluto.
> Sto crollando, davvero



Ci sono passata. Purtroppo.

Garantito, credimi.
Se tu per prima ti consideri uno zerbino, nessuno altro al mondo ti vedrà in modo diverso.
In pratica, gli hai chiesto tu di trattarti come una comoda amante... lo so che è dura da leggere, ma lo penso davvero...
E' capitato anche a me, tanto tempo fa, anche se in modo diverso.

Sempre per esperienza... le cose possono cambiare, e non serve un uomo per ritrovare stima di sè e per ridiventare la persona che vuoi essere.


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello che io non riesco ad accettare è che ora il suo lato maturo e (in parte) fedele lui lo stia tirando fuori con un'altra.
> Avrei accettato di essere la sua compagna anche se tradita. Avrei accettato i tradimenti pur di averlo.
> E ora mi sento fallita e sconfitta su tutti i fronti, non ho mai avuto una grande autostima ma adesso sono a zero assoluto.
> Sto crollando, davvero


di solito si tende a ripetere gli schemi...

neh ma con il tuo ex cosa non avrai dovuto sopportare per arrivare a mollarlo?

nun me di' che sei vedova...

ahahahhaah


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> malissimo hai fatto....perchè gli hai dato modo di capire che eri a sua completa disposizione e ha iniziato a trattarti di conseguenza





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino. Ti credo.
> 
> Tutto quello che stai scrivendo rafforza quello che vediamo noi... sei molto, molto comoda per lui.
> Magari ti è affezionato. Non credo che desideri farti del male.
> ...



Quoto entrambi


----------



## Annuccia (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto entrambi



pure io....

e aggiungo...

lui consapevole dei suoi sentimenti avrebbe dovuto chiudere,oppure iniziare solo con lei....
in queste cose non esistono le vie di mezzo , o meglio esistono nella misura in cui entrambi "si divertono alo stesso modo"ma quando entrano in ballo i sentimenti sono cavoli amari e una decisione bisogna prenderla...

un po stronzetto sto tipo...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io....
> 
> e aggiungo...
> 
> ...


solo un po'?????????


----------



## Annuccia (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> solo un po'?????????


solo un po...oggi voglio essere buona....
sai non mi piaceva dire

pezzo di merda

è poco fine


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pure io....
> 
> e aggiungo...
> 
> ...


ma perche' dobbiamo demandare sempre agli altri anche le nostre scelte?

e' poco o tanto stronzo ma molliamolo noi...eccheccazzo...

se aspettiamo che lo fa lui la NR fa in tempo a farse ingravida' dal poco o tanto stronzo...

poi sai che bello...maro'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' dobbiamo demandare sempre agli altri anche le nostre scelte?
> 
> e' poco o tanto stronzo *ma molliamolo noi*...eccheccazzo...
> 
> ...


lei non lo vuole mollare....che vuoi che ti dica...
farà l'amante a vita....boh...


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' dobbiamo demandare sempre agli altri anche le nostre scelte?
> 
> e' poco o tanto stronzo ma molliamolo noi...eccheccazzo...


Credo che sia un problema di interpretazioni.
Se sei una persona che si fa degli scrupoli, interpreti il comportamento di un altro ipotizzando che anche lui se ne faccia e che dunque il motivo per cui resta, sapendoti innamorata, è che anche lui ci tenga.
Cazzata colossale.
Ma a volte costa molto rendersi conto che qualcuno che abbiamo idealizzato parecchio sia ben diverso da quello che speravamo. Costa ancora di più raggiungere la consapevolezza che abbiamo fatto di un progetto fallimentare la nostra unica ragione di vita, cosicchè senza quello ci pare di non avere scopo.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Credo che sia un problema di interpretazioni.
> Se sei una persona che si fa degli scrupoli, interpreti il comportamento di un altro ipotizzando che anche lui se ne faccia e che dunque il motivo per cui resta, sapendoti innamorata, è che anche lui ci tenga.
> Cazzata colossale.
> Ma a volte costa molto rendersi conto che qualcuno che abbiamo idealizzato parecchio sia ben diverso da quello che speravamo. Costa ancora di più raggiungere la consapevolezza che abbiamo fatto di un progetto fallimentare la nostra unica ragione di vita, cosicchè senza quello ci pare di non avere scopo.



E riquoto...
i tuoi post in questo 3D sono splendidi, spero che n.r. li legga per bene...


----------



## Sabina_ (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello che io non riesco ad accettare è che ora il suo lato maturo e (in parte) fedele lui lo stia tirando fuori con un'altra.
> Avrei accettato di essere la sua compagna anche se tradita. Avrei accettato i tradimenti pur di averlo.
> E ora mi sento fallita e sconfitta su tutti i fronti, non ho mai avuto una grande autostima ma adesso sono a zero assoluto.
> Sto crollando, davvero


Secondo me hai un'unica chance: gli dici come stanno le cose, che vuoi di più, che non vuoi più essere l'amante. E ti allontani. Dagli il modo di riflettere senza la tua presenza, in modo che possa pensare di averti persa e sentire quanto importante eri.
Qualunque cosa scelga uscirai vincitrice. Se sceglie l'altra sarai libera di andare avanti con la tua vita.

Ma sei sicura di amarlo veramente? Non si ama quando non c'è il rispetto per se stessi: come puoi accettare di stare con lui accettando i suoi tradimenti? E cosa prova un uomo a stare con una donna così, come fa ad avere rispetto di lei se neanche lei ne ha per se stessa?
Tu ami il modo in cui ti senti quando sei con lui. 
Poi sei entrata nel meccanismo della sfida: "Se riesco a vincere su tutte significa che valgo!". Vero?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, cose significa dire una cosa così?
> Non siete mai stati innamorati voi? Non avete mai fatto nulla di irragionevole?
> Avrò la segatura nel cervello ma vivo la passione ogni giorno, che devasta, ma che tiene vivi.
> Se voi siete solo razionalità, beh, tanto di cappello ma l'amore non è sempre coerenza, logica, linearità. L'amore fa commettere errori, fare sciocchezze....
> Comunque mi sono messa in gioco, mi sono esposta e quindi accetto tutto. Anche le critiche. Ma preferirei che fossero motivate.


penso che ora ne hai abbastanza. devi reagire e volerti bene. lascialo e avvisa la sua compagna di tutto questo. a che pro? è giusto così, tu con quegli sms hai scritto cose false che lei si è bevuta, è giusto che ripari e poi ricomincia a vivere veramente.


cat


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> *Secondo me hai un'unica chance: gli dici come stanno le cose, che vuoi di più, che non vuoi più essere l'amante. E ti allontani. Dagli il modo di riflettere senza la tua presenza, in modo che possa pensare di averti persa e sentire quanto importante eri.
> Qualunque cosa scelga uscirai vincitrice. Se sceglie l'altra sarai libera di andare avanti con la tua vita.*
> 
> Ma sei sicura di amarlo veramente? Non si ama quando non c'è il rispetto per se stessi: come puoi accettare di stare con lui accettando i suoi tradimenti? E cosa prova un uomo a stare con una donna così, come fa ad avere rispetto di lei se neanche lei ne ha per se stessa?
> ...


leggi n.r., leggi....


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Altre osservazioni...

Hai detto che la sua compagna è se possibile ancora più succube di te.
Certo che 'sto uomo se le sceglie bene le donne... 
Comincio a pensare che lui sia ben consapevole di quello che succede.

E poi.
All'epoca ha chiuso con tutte le altre tranne te.
E adesso? Sicura sicura che non ricominci a folleggiare? Non vedo perchè dovrebbe trattenersi.

Non è assolutamente detto che lui abbia un qualsiasi "lato maturo".
Hai anche detto che lei gli sta "sistemando al vita", non ti chiedo particolari, ma credo che lei stia facendo per lui qualcosa di pratico e molto utile. Ergo, non gli conviene rischiare di perderla... almeno prima che lei abbia finito il suo compito... ti pare?

Ah, non farti illusioni.. se pure un giorno lei non gli servisse più, credo che non faticherebbe a trovare un'altra servizievole dedicata...


----------



## Sabina_ (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Altre osservazioni...
> 
> Hai detto che la sua compagna è se possibile ancora più succube di te.
> Certo che 'sto uomo se le sceglie bene le donne...
> ...


La vedo dura!
A volte per decidere bisogna arrivare a toccare il fondo. 
Bisogna togliere i fondi di bottiglia che si hanno negli occhi e vedere l'altro per quello che realmente e'.
A volte non basta neanche questo.
Forse il tempo e un po' di più amore per se stessi.

Guarda capirei più facilmente la cosa se fossero entrambi sposati con figli: disfare due famiglie non e' facile anche se non impossibile. Non riesco a capire come si può buttare una vita da single in questo modo!


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E riquoto...
> i tuoi post in questo 3D sono splendidi, spero che n.r. li legga per bene...


Grazie Nau, sei troppo buona!
Diciamo che l'esperienza è una maestra severa, ma giusta 

Povera NR, mi fa tenerezza. Spero che sia venuta qui nella speranza che qualcuno la scuotesse. A scossoni direi che ci stiamo dando dentro!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> No, non da lui. Ma dalla tua assenza. Assenza a te stessa, ai tuoi bisogni, al tuo star bene.
> Assenza che significherà anche meno spazio, dentro, per ascoltare i bisogni di tuo figlio.
> No, non ti sto dicendo che sei una madre spregevole, anzi.
> Sto proprio cercando di far leva sul fatto che sicuramente non lo sei, per farti rendere conto di quanto ti sei persa. Persa via, persa per strada, innamorata di un ideale d'amore che è solo ideale non incarnato.
> ...


grazie per le tue parole


----------



## terapia d'urto (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non siete mai stati innamorati voi? Non avete mai fatto nulla di irragionevole?
> ... vivo la passione ogni giorno, che devasta, ma che tiene vivi.
> Se voi siete solo razionalità, beh, tanto di cappello ma l'amore non è sempre coerenza, logica, linearità. L'amore fa commettere errori, fare sciocchezze....



Se hai scritto qui è perchè vuoi che altri ti dicano quello che già sai, ma non riesci ad accettare.

D'accordo, sei innamorata, grazie a questa passione ti senti viva (è questa la molla di tutto, compresa la sfida che hai ingaggiato con la donna ufficiale) e bla bla bla... però... però c'è un limite, l'amore non giustifica tutto, altrimenti mettiamo il cervello sul comodino e buonanotte!

Se vuoi costruirti un romanzo, struggerti, disperarti, sognare, inseguire e aspettare all'infinito... fallo pure, ma sappi che è il Tuo romanzo.
Saperlo significa assumersi tutte le responsabilità e le implicazioni del caso. Tutte.
Saperlo significa diventare coscienti del fatto che lui non sta usando te più di quanto tu non stia usando lui.

Lui non ti ama, non sente per te l'amore che vuoi e di cui hai grandissimo bisogno.
Ama, a suo modo, un'altra.
Tu "credi" di amarlo, in realtà ami l'emozione che ti rende viva, l'evasione, il sogno.... senza fine... appunto!


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> La vedo dura!
> A volte per decidere bisogna arrivare a toccare il fondo.
> Bisogna togliere i fondi di bottiglia che si hanno negli occhi e vedere l'altro per quello che realmente e'.
> A volte non basta neanche questo.
> ...



Fin troppo facile.

Sei a pezzi dopo un qualche evento. Separazione, disastri lavorativi, un lutto, quel che vuoi. Arriva il tipo fascinoso che ti dà una pacca affettuosa sulla testa. Sembra la sola cosa bella che hai.
Magari vieni da una vita con poco amore ricevuto, dove non hai imparato ad amarti.
Anche ad amare se stessi si impara. E lo si impara dall'amore ricevuto da piccoli, o a forza di legnate inenarrabili da grandi, dopo rivoluzioni degne di titani.

Ok, i figli. Ma i figli sono una fonte inesauribile di gioia per la madre, non per la donna -e meno male che è così.

Sei già in modalità io sono uno spreco di spazio sulla terra e ti convinci che devi dare tutto. Lui se ne approfitta.
passa il tempo. Più passa più sei infognata, perchè hai fatto dipendere la stima che hai di te dalla stima apparente che* lui *ha di te.
A un certo punto, perdere lui significa perdere te stessa, perchè la tua immagine di te dipende da -no, peggio, *è*- quella che ha lui di te.

Ecco come si fa. Purtroppo, ripeto, sin troppo facile. Soprattutto se c'è gente che se ne approfitta.

Però... la nota positiva è che è possibile uscirne.

N.r. e le amiche? Ne hai di amiche?


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> La vedo dura!
> A volte per decidere bisogna arrivare a toccare il fondo.
> Bisogna togliere i fondi di bottiglia che si hanno negli occhi e vedere l'altro per quello che realmente e'.
> A volte non basta neanche questo.
> ...


Quototi e approvoti, specialmente sullo buttare la vita in questo modo.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fin troppo facile.
> 
> Sei a pezzi dopo un qualche evento. Separazione, disastri lavorativi, un lutto, quel che vuoi. Arriva il tipo fascinoso che ti dà una pacca affettuosa sulla testa. Sembra la sola cosa bella che hai.
> Magari vieni da una vita con poco amore ricevuto, dove non hai imparato ad amarti.
> ...


Le amiche mi dicevano di lasciarlo. Ora credono sia finita. Non sanno che, dopo quello che è successo, ci vediamo ancora...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fin troppo facile.
> 
> Sei a pezzi dopo un qualche evento. Separazione, disastri lavorativi, un lutto, quel che vuoi. Arriva il tipo fascinoso che ti dà una pacca affettuosa sulla testa. Sembra la sola cosa bella che hai.
> Magari vieni da una vita con poco amore ricevuto, dove non hai imparato ad amarti.
> ...


E comunque è vero, perdere lui mi sembrerebbe perdere me stessa


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Le amiche mi dicevano di lasciarlo. Ora credono sia finita. Non sanno che, dopo quello che è successo, ci vediamo ancora...



Cara, fidati delle tue amiche.

Non per il lasciarlo (anche se hanno ragione da vendere)
Ma per il fatto che ti vorranno bene anche quando dirai loro che ci sei ancora dentro.

Sono le tue amiche quelle che sanno che sei una bella persona.

Qualche volta, leggiamo che dobbiamo imparare ad amarci di più. Ma so che ad amarci di più, in realtà, lo impariamo dagli altri. 
Imparalo da loro. Imparalo da chi ti vuole davvero bene.
Da chi ti restituisce allo specchio la persona che sei, le potenzialità che hai.

Un lavoro impegnativo hai detto.. mica tutti sono in grado di farlo.
Tirare su un figlio... ci vuole forza, e amore, e abnegazione.
Amiche. Ci vuole la capacità di ascoltare, di dare.

Ti manca forse la capacità di ricevere. Te lo possono insegnare loro.

Non tenerti tutto dentro. Datti la possibilità di usare tutte le persone accanto a te per vederti come sei.
Magari sciocca ad aver sprecato tanto tempo. Ma non una donna che vale solo se riesce a tenersi qull'uomo.
Magari un pò ingenua. Ma non masochista.
Magari confusa e spersa. Ma con una ritrovata voglia di vivere cose belle?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E comunque è vero, perdere lui mi sembrerebbe perdere me stessa



Ma non sarebbe vero.

Una piccola differenza, direi 

Sai, è simile al meccanismo mentale che fa restare le donne assieme al proprio compagno violento...


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E comunque è vero, perdere lui mi sembrerebbe perdere me stessa


addirittura...

cala cala...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Altre osservazioni...
> 
> Hai detto che la sua compagna è se possibile ancora più succube di te.


Sapeva che la tradiva con donne diverse e non ha fatto nulla.


----------



## perplesso (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma davvero gli uomini ragionano così?
> Davvero un uomo può frequentare una donna per anni solo perché gli fa comodo? Sapendo che è innamorata e che può avere tutte le donne che vuole invece che lei (io)?
> Ma come si può essere così crudeli? Come può esserlo LUI?


ti 6 imbattuta in un narcisista manipolatore.   il fatto che tu sia così persa per lui è solo un lisciamento del suo ego.

100 euro contro un bacio che se gli dici "basta,me ne vo" ti ricomincia a corteggiare serratamente.

ma solo per non perdere la buca certa,non ti illudere


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> addirittura...
> 
> cala cala...



ma tu non sai cosa sia l'ammmmmooooorrrrre per l'amante..e quanto le manca....casso cosa mi tocca leggere...ahahahhaha...forse siamo noi esimio Stermy che siamo di un'altro pianeta o lei che non ci arriva???


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma tu non sai cosa sia l'ammmmmooooorrrrre per l'amante..e quanto le manca....casso cosa mi tocca leggere...ahahahhaha...forse siamo noi esimio Stermy che siamo di un'altro pianeta o lei che non ci arriva???


credo piu' alla seconda che hai detto...

ahahahah

il mondo e' pieno di uanna marchi e di sue prede...

ma come si fa a farsi trattare cosi' a merda?....

ci rinuncio...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> credo piu' alla seconda che hai detto...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


ovvio che e'la seconda...ma gli invorniti abbondano...servono anche loro...come diceva un'amica imprenditrice ...se non ci fossero i fessi come faremmo????...
verissimo..


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...


mi è venuto mal di testa alla seconda riga.

sono passata all ultima...e leggo, "lo amo troppo per lasciarlo" 



tienilo cosi se sei innammorata,perchè dovrebbe cambiare lui?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi è venuto mal di testa alla seconda riga.
> 
> sono passata all ultima...e leggo, "lo amo troppo per lasciarlo"
> 
> ...


Lui è già cambiato. Non è più il seduttore seriale che era. Stare con lei e avere solo me è, per come era il suo modo di vivere prima, già un "essersi messo in riga". La cosa che mi fa stare male è che lo ha fatto con lei e non con me. E' che è cambiato per lei. Non per me. Me lo sto tenendo, ma soffro come un cane. Ecco perché ho scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui è già cambiato. Non è più il seduttore seriale che era. Stare con lei e avere solo me è, per come era il suo modo di vivere prima, già un "essersi messo in riga". La cosa che mi fa stare male è che lo ha fatto con lei e non con me. E' che è cambiato per lei. Non per me. Me lo sto tenendo, ma soffro come un cane. Ecco perché ho scritto.


Soffri come un cane perchè lui ha scelto lei e non te.
Ama te stessa
Non umiliarti a sto modo.
Cioè devi accontentarti delle briciole che cadono dalla sua mensa?
E magari non ti accorgi che un altro uomo ti ha preparato un bel manicaretto...

Ma perchè vi ostinate a sto modo con una persona...dio solo lo sa...ed è melgio che non me lo dica...perchè riderei come un pazzo!


----------



## aristocat (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè vi ostinate a sto modo con una persona...dio solo lo sa...ed è melgio che non me lo dica...perchè riderei come un pazzo!


 Ma dillo, tanto ormai che ci siamo


----------



## aristocat (9 Luglio 2012)

Per me non c'è nulla di male a godersi una situazione in cui lui sembra darti qualcosa di bello, tranne l'ufficialità, tranne l'esclusività.

Se lui è la tua personale ventata di aria fresca, posso capire come sia dura doverci rinunciare di punto in bianco.

Solo però in queste situazioni bisogna capire fino a che punto spingersi... Ma direi come in tutte le relazioni... Sai quali sono gli aspetti buoni e quelli meno belli di ogni rapporto e scegli quello che è meglio per te.

Se provi a cambiare DNA a lui e al vostro rapporto... puoi preparare i kleenex perché è un po' come chiedere a un marito pantofolaio di organizzare qualcosa di sempre nuovo ed entusiasmante per il Week-end.

ari


----------



## aristocat (9 Luglio 2012)

Ma poi chi l'ha detto che se si è innamorati bisogna perdere ogni barlume di raziocinio? 
Sfatiamo questo cliché


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma poi chi l'ha detto che se si è innamorati bisogna perdere ogni barlume di raziocinio?
> Sfatiamo questo cliché



ma anche no! 
presente!


----------



## passante (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...


ah :mrgreen:!  un giocoliere, equilibrista, funambolo e anche professionista del gioco delle tre carte. personalmente non gli affiderei nemmeno una pianta grassa. o forse sì: probabilmente la farebbe fiorire, solo che non la rivedrei più  o te lo tieni così o nisba, secondo me.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui è già cambiato. Non è più il seduttore seriale che era. Stare con lei e avere solo me è, per come era il suo modo di vivere prima, già un "essersi messo in riga". La cosa che mi fa stare male è che lo ha fatto con lei e non con me. E' che è cambiato per lei. Non per me. Me lo sto tenendo, ma soffro come un cane. Ecco perché ho scritto.


la mia era una provocazione cara Nr.

O te lo tieni cosi, o decidi che meriti gioa e non sofferenza da un amore, e ti assicuro che la meriti, lui lasciaglielo volentieri a quella, cosi soffrirà un poco anche lei..o sei cosi egoista ;-) ?


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per me non c'è nulla di male a godersi una situazione in cui lui sembra darti qualcosa di bello, tranne l'ufficialità, tranne l'esclusività.
> 
> Se lui è la tua personale ventata di aria fresca, posso capire come sia dura doverci rinunciare di punto in bianco.
> 
> ...


ari, ma se soffre come un cane, dove la vedi sta ventata di bello ?


----------



## aristocat (10 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ari, ma se soffre come un cane, dove la vedi sta ventata di bello ?


Che prende del bello da questa storia lo dice lei (dialogo con persona intelligente, colta e ironica, e non mi ricordo più che cosa...)

Lei ci sta male perché si crea aspettative impossibili da questa relazione.


----------



## Non Registrato1 (10 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma poi chi l'ha detto che se si è innamorati bisogna perdere ogni barlume di raziocinio?
> Sfatiamo questo cliché


infatti non si perde, o si perde nella fase iniziale, dopo c'è sempre una qualche ragionata valutazione di convenienza o opportunità.


----------



## Sole (10 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ah :mrgreen:!  un giocoliere, equilibrista, funambolo e anche professionista del gioco delle tre carte. *personalmente non gli affiderei nemmeno una pianta grassa*. o forse sì: probabilmente la farebbe fiorire, solo che non la rivedrei più  o te lo tieni così o nisba, secondo me.


:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (10 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Che prende del bello da questa storia lo dice lei (dialogo con persona intelligente, colta e ironica, e non mi ricordo più che cosa...)
> 
> *Lei ci sta male perché si crea aspettative impossibili *da questa relazione.


Il fatto che si crei aspettative vuol dire che ha bisogno di altro, che probabilmente desidera di più. E alla fine è proprio questo desiderio che alimenta le sue aspettative.

Nutro dei dubbi sul fatto che possa prendere il bello di questa storia lasciando perdere tutto il resto. Altrimenti lo avrebbe già fatto e non soffrirebbe come un cane.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Quello che ho sperato a lungo, cioè di averlo completamente, in un rapporto esclusivo normale, alla fine l'ha ottenuto lei. Non io. E lei ora sbandiera in giro che lui è cambiato per lei, che le altre me compresa erano solo sesso, un suo momento di sbandamento. Lei dice ai quattro venti che loro ora fanno progetti. E io mi prendo le briciole. E lui pretende rispetto per la sua decisione di stare con lei. Mi dite come si fa a SOPRAVVIVERE a tutto questo??? Non riesco neanche piu a dormire, a sorridere, a parlare normalmente con le persone, a gustare le piccole cose.... io credo che non ne uscirò mai...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello che ho sperato a lungo, cioè di averlo completamente, in un rapporto esclusivo normale, alla fine l'ha ottenuto lei. Non io. E lei ora sbandiera in giro che lui è cambiato per lei, che le altre me compresa erano solo sesso, un suo momento di sbandamento. Lei dice ai quattro venti che loro ora fanno progetti. E io mi prendo le briciole. E lui pretende rispetto per la sua decisione di stare con lei. Mi dite come si fa a SOPRAVVIVERE a tutto questo??? Non riesco neanche piu a dormire, a sorridere, a parlare normalmente con le persone, a gustare le piccole cose.... io credo che non ne uscirò mai...



Ehm... sarò torda ma...
Quale rapporto *esclusivo normale*?!?!?!

Quello dove aveva tante lei diverse fino a che una l'ha beccato?
Lei, ora, ha un rapporto esclusivo normale secondo te, dove è stata presa per il culo dai vostri sms fasulli? Oltre dal fatto che continuate a vedervi?

Ma a te sembra davvero che lei abbia un rapporto esclusivo normale?

Senti, poi, capisco che questa storia faccia male. Ma da qui a dire "come si fa a sopravvivere" è lunga...
Stai malissimo, ok, ma ti assicuro, ti assicuro che se ne esce eccome.
Il primo passo, cerca di guardare in faccia la realtà e capire che lui è un grandissimo paraculo, e che sì, sei stata sciocca e hai sprecato tanto tempo, ma che puoi rifarti smettendo di esserlo...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Ma sono così strana io a non spiegarmi come lui non possa provare neanche un po' di rimorso per tutto quello che mi ha fatto e che ancora mi sta facendo passare? Io penso che non se ne renda conto. Se si rendesso conto dell'amore smisurato che provo per lui, di tutto quello che gli ho dato i questi anni cambierebbe il modo con cui mi guarda... o no?


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma sono così strana io a non spiegarmi come lui non possa provare neanche un po' di rimorso per tutto quello che mi ha fatto e che ancora mi sta facendo passare? Io penso che non se ne renda conto. *Se si rendesso conto dell'amore smisurato che provo per lui, di tutto quello che gli ho dato i questi anni cambierebbe il modo con cui mi guarda... o no*?


il modo di guardare una persona,di amarla...il volerla insomma non dipende dalla"persona"da quel che fa....ma dipende da cio che in primo luogo "proviamo noi"...siamo NOI che decidiamo...che  scegliamo a *prescindere*....
non si ama di più perchè si è amati di più e viceversa....
e poi credi che lui non lo sappia...mi dispiace solo che stia continuando a giocare...

quindi la mia risposta è no.....

quante volte ci si innamora di persone a cui non frega nulla di noi...
quante volte invece ignoriamo chi per noi venderebbe anche la sua anima...???
l'amore non lo chiamiamo o evochiamo con i nostri gesti..non lo possiamo costringere...l'amore nasce dal cuore per altri motivi di cui non conosciamo ancora le cause...
l'amore c'è o non c'è....

tu a lui piaci..altyrimenti non ti cercherebbe..ma se ti amasse davvero non sceglierebbe te come compagna di vita???chi glielo impedirebbe???
io smetterei di lottare...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma sono così strana io a non spiegarmi come lui non possa provare neanche un po' di rimorso per tutto quello che mi ha fatto e che ancora mi sta facendo passare? Io penso che non se ne renda conto. Se si rendesso conto dell'amore smisurato che provo per lui, di tutto quello che gli ho dato i questi anni cambierebbe il modo con cui mi guarda... o no?



*NO!!!*

Mi spiace, ma la risposta è no. 
Ma scusa, secondo te, 'sto tizio colto intelligente etc etc, secondo te non si è reso conto di cosa provi tu? e di cosa prova l'altra?
Lo sa benissimo e ne è lieto e soddisfatto.

Pensavi di esserti innamorata di un principe, ma cara mia, è un rospo, come tanti.
E lo potevi vedere, lo puoi vedere anche ora, solo che ti rifiuti di farlo.
Lo so che è dura rendersi conto di essere state sceme, ma se vuoi ritrovare un briciolo di dignità, amore per te stessa, felicità soprattutto, devi farlo. Almeno un poco alla volta. 
Continuare nell'illusione autoindotta per non ammettere di essersi sbagliate non è da persona intelligente...

N.r. di uomini che si approfittano senza il minimo senso di colpa ne esistono a bizzeffe (così come di donne, a dire la verità).
Non sconvolgi nessuno qua a raccontare i suoi comportamenti. Mi sconvolge di più il tuo... bè, no, anche di donne come te ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Lo so che sono dura ma lo faccio apposta, sperando di scuoterti.
Di donne che danno tutto, tutto, senza chiedere nulla, ce ne sono tante, e sono proprio le donne di cui si approfittano 'sti narcisisti.

A me il tuo comportamento non sconvolge, ma mi fa rabbia e dispiacere per te...

Per i sensi di colpa...
A parte che ripeto di uomini sprovvisti di sensi di colpa ne esistono eccome.
Ma in questo particolare caso, a meno che tu non abbia tralasciato qualcosa, perchè dovrebbe averne? Non ha mai fatto nulla che tu non abbia accettato pienamente...

*
*


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

N.r., per favore rispondi.

A te sembra che il rapporto che lui ha ora con la sua compagna sia un bel rapporto di normale esclusività?

Due. Perchè non provi a dichiararti e a dirgli ciò che vuoi?
In realtà sai già che non ti ama, dentro di te, e non vuoi la conferma?

O cosa?

Cosa intendi con "moriresti" perdendolo?
Ti lasceresti morire di fame e sete, che so?
Ti autocondanni a una vita da misera infelice per la perdita di 'sto bel tomo?

Mantre tuo figlio si chiede chissà cosa mai ha la mamma....

Annuccia dice il vero e stravero.
Al mondo ci sono sicuramente persone pronte a baciare la terra sulla quale cammini.
Ma tu, no, tu continui a seguire il martirio fine a se stesso...


(momento di rabbia, poi torno pacata)


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> N.r., per favore rispondi.
> 
> A te sembra che il rapporto che lui ha ora con la sua compagna sia un bel rapporto di normale esclusività?
> 
> ...


scusate se me ne esco con una frase già fatta....

COME SI PUò PERDERE UNA COSA CHE NON SI HA MAI AVUTA????
non è mai stato suo....

ecco la classica boccata di aria fresca che fa venire la broncopolmonite....


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Ieri sera gli ho scritto che per me sarebbe importante un po' di "normalità" con lui.
Non mi ha risposto.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusate se me ne esco con una frase già fatta....
> 
> COME SI PUò PERDERE UNA COSA CHE NON SI HA MAI AVUTA????
> non è mai stato suo....
> ...



Questa me la segno!


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ieri sera gli ho scritto che per me sarebbe importante un po' di "normalità" con lui.
> Non mi ha risposto.




si dice che chi tace acconsente,ma non credo sia il tuo caso....
mi dispiace cara...
scioglile queste catene


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questa me la segno!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> N.r., per favore rispondi.
> 
> A te sembra che il rapporto che lui ha ora con la sua compagna sia un bel rapporto di normale esclusività?
> 
> ...



Per come era lui prima, per la quantità di donne che frequentava contemporaneamente, quello di adesso è un rapporto che si può dire normale, ti assicuro. 
Non lo so, ma io a pensare a lui con lei sto male, a pensarli in contesti quotidiani, la spesa, le vacanze, dormire, fare compere insieme, vedere gli amici. Tutte cose che un'amante non ha e la donna ufficiale sì. Beh io sto male cosa devo farci? Perche' mi condannate per questo? Perche dovete farmi sentire cretina se amo con sentimenti puliti e desidero qualcosa di piu' dall'uomo che amo disperatamente? 
Ma nessuno di voi si è mai sentito morire di dolore per amore? E' così strano che senza di lui io non abbia voglia di vivere? 
Comunque è chiaro che la cosa stia per finire, con la sua non risposta di ieri


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

E l'atteggiamento di lei, scusate?
E' normale che mi scriva prima per dirmi che io ero solo sesso per lui e poi per informarmi che stanno facendo progetti?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per come era lui prima, per la quantità di donne che frequentava contemporaneamente, quello di adesso è un rapporto che si può dire normale, ti assicuro.
> Non lo so, ma io a pensare a lui con lei sto male, a pensarli in contesti quotidiani, la spesa, le vacanze, dormire, fare compere insieme, vedere gli amici. Tutte cose che un'amante non ha e la donna ufficiale sì. Beh io sto male cosa devo farci? *Perche' mi condannate per questo? Perche dovete farmi sentire cretina se amo con sentimenti puliti e desidero qualcosa di piu' dall'uomo che amo disperatamente? *
> Ma nessuno di voi si è mai sentito morire di dolore per amore? E' così strano che senza di lui io non abbia voglia di vivere?
> Comunque è chiaro che la cosa stia per finire, con la sua non risposta di ieri



Nessuno ti condanna.
Io personalmente non voglio farti sentire cretina per volere amare in modo pulito.

Io spero che tu capisca di essere stata sciocca a investire su di lui. E' mooooolto diverso.
E continuerò a ripetertelo, sperando che si svegli in te un sussulto di rabbia, di indignazione, per tutto quello che hai fatto e che hai lasciato che lui ti facesse.

Ed è normalissimo stare male, anche spaventosamente male per amore.
Ma dire che non hai voglia di vivere è un insulto a chi soffre per ben altri motivi. E come madre, scusa, ma la tua vita appartiene prima di tutto a tuo figlio, e tu lo sai.

Cara n.r., guarda che lui cercherà di non perderti. Perchè lasciare andare via una miniera di attenzioni e devozione gratis?
Cerca di trovare *in te* motivi di valutarti per quello che vali. Per volere di più di un paraculo qualsiasi -sì, è un paraculo qualsiasi.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E l'atteggiamento di lei, scusate?
> E' normale che mi scriva prima per dirmi che io ero solo sesso per lui e poi per informarmi che stanno facendo progetti?



Se stessimo giocando a chi ha più torto, prenderei in considerazione l'atteggiamento di lei.
Visto che invece sei tu che scrivi, tu che stai male, ti dirò che dell'atteggiamento di lei me ne strafrego.

Del resto, l'hai scritto anche tu che ti senti in competizione con lei. Non vedo nulla di particolarmente strano -relativamente a questa storia avvilente- che anche lei si senta in competizione con te.

E poi, scusa, lei è la compagna ufficiale. Un poco di rompimento di palle verso l'amante, non ti pare che calzi?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Cosa devo fare ora?
Ditemelo per piacere perche io non so più niente. Lo so che mi state dicendo che devo chiudere, ma COSA devofare
Gli scrivo che è finita?
O sparisco e basta? E se sparisco e non mi cerca?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Ma soprattutto, lascio che vinca lei?
Se lo lascio lo avrà davvero tutto per se


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa devo fare ora?
> Ditemelo per piacere perche io non so più niente. Lo so che mi state dicendo che devo chiudere, ma COSA devofare
> Gli scrivo che è finita?
> O sparisco e basta? E se sparisco e non mi cerca?



Se tu riuscissi a sparire, in questo momento lo faresti solo per essere cercata (vedi ultima frase appunto).

Risuggerisco cosa hanno già suggerito:* digli che vuoi essere tu la sua compagna*.

E vedi che risponde.

Non "vorrei un pò di normalità".
"Sono stufa di fare l'amante, io ho sempre desiderato essere la tua compagna ufficiale, voglio essere la tua compagna ufficiale".

Non hai mai risposto a chi ti suggeriva questo. Perchè?
Cosa temi in questo?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, lascio che vinca lei?
> Se lo lascio lo avrà davvero tutto per se



Ma lo vuoi perchè lo ami o perchè non lo abbia lei? 

Cmq, bella vittoria, stare con uno che ti prende per il culo in quel modo indegno, e al quale tu hai contribuito...
Scusa eh....

E ancora. Ma porca puttana, è un premio lui? A parte il grado di stronzaggine, secondo te lui non ha un briciolo di libero arbitrio? E' un concorso a premi? Continui a vedere l'amore come qualcosa che si conquista a forza di fare o per chissà quali qualità....

Tutto per sè... tze.. ci scommetto 1000 euro che ha già qualche storia extra in corso...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, lascio che vinca lei?
> Se lo lascio lo avrà davvero tutto per se



questo non è amore è essere possessivi.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se tu riuscissi a sparire, in questo momento lo faresti solo per essere cercata (vedi ultima frase appunto).
> 
> Risuggerisco cosa hanno già suggerito:* digli che vuoi essere tu la sua compagna*.
> 
> ...


E' chiaro che per come sono le cose adesso lui una compagna ufficiale ce l'ha.
Non posso andare diretta con una frase del genere.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo non è amore è essere possessivi.[/QUOTE
> 
> l'amore è anche questo


----------



## Carola (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > questo non è amore è essere possessivi.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' chiaro che per come sono le cose adesso lui una compagna ufficiale ce l'ha.
> Non posso andare diretta con una frase del genere.



Bè ma tu 'sta situazione la vuoi cambiare, no?


Cioè... lui ha la compagna ufficiale, va bene aiutarlo ad ingannarla, va bene uscirci, va bene andarci a letto, ma non dirgli che vuoi che la situazione cambi?


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa devo fare ora?
> Ditemelo per piacere perche io non so più niente. Lo so che mi state dicendo che devo chiudere, ma COSA devofare
> Gli scrivo che è finita?
> O sparisco e basta? *E se sparisco e non mi cerca*?


e siccome oggi le pillole di saggezza si sprecano te ne scrivo un'altra riguardo al neretto...

SE AMI DAVVERO UNA PERSONA LASCIALA LIBERA....
SE TORNA SARà TUA PER SEMPRE
SE NON TORNA SIGNIFICA CHE NON LO è MAI STATA....


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > per me è ossessione
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e siccome oggi le pillole di saggezza si sprecano te ne scrivo un'altra riguardo al neretto...
> 
> SE AMI DAVVERO UNA PERSONA LASCIALA LIBERA....
> SE TORNA SARà TUA PER SEMPRE
> SE NON TORNA SIGNIFICA CHE NON LO è MAI STATA....


Questo sì


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, lascio che vinca lei?
> Se lo lascio lo avrà davvero tutto per se



è UN UOMO O UN TROFEO???
tesoro mio caro...
a me è accaduto il contrario 
io ero la moglie..e ho lasciato mio marito libero DA ME....
NON MI SONO PREOCCUPATA DI VINCERE PERCHè CMQ QUALCOSA L'AVEVO PERSA CMQ....


non ci sono ne vincitori  ne vinti....
ma che se lo tenga per se...
hai solo da guadagnare


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Dopo la sua non risposta di ieri non me la sento di cercarlo.
Se mi cerca solo per un incontro senza riferirsi a quello che gli ho scritto provo a non rispondergli (magari vi scrivo così mi aiutate a non cedere).
Se non mi cerca... 

non so.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Aggiungo una riflessione.
E' facile comportarsi con dignità quando si è riamati, ci si sente rassicurati, si fanno progetti.

Ma quando lui ti tiene in sospeso, ha un'altra, ha altre, ha in mano le redini, ti fa sentire insicura, a volte di troppo, allora è UMANO cadere in errori, fare cavolate, esagerare pur di ottenere attenzione e rischiare di sembrare ossessiva.
Anche di questo avrebbe duvuto scusarsi lui. Di non avermi fatto sentire unica e desiderata. Di avermi causato stress, frustrazione, amarezza, delusione.

Ok sarò stata stupida io... se tutti avete avuto la fortuna di amare solo chi vi amava, siete stati fortunati.
Io mi sono innamorata di lui. Abbiamo passato momenti meravigliosi, ma non si è mai dato completamente. E forse è scattato quel meccanismo che ti fa volere ciò che sai di non potere avere, a maggior ragione se scopri che quello che vorresti, qualcun'altra ce l'ha, qualcuna che è oltretutto simile a te (per caratteristiche fisiche e professionali) e alle sue ex.
E alla fine mi sono umiliata perché ho pensato che non sono riuscita ad avere la storia completa con lui per una mancanza mia. Per non essere stata alla sua altezza. Non so più se valgo, se merito l'amore di un uomo.
Forse sono solo davvero un corpo da usare.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello che ho sperato a lungo, cioè di averlo completamente, in un rapporto esclusivo normale, alla fine l'ha ottenuto lei. Non io. E lei ora sbandiera in giro che lui è cambiato per lei, che le altre me compresa erano solo sesso, un suo momento di sbandamento. Lei dice ai quattro venti che loro ora fanno progetti. E io mi prendo le briciole. E lui pretende rispetto per la sua decisione di stare con lei. Mi dite come si fa a SOPRAVVIVERE a tutto questo??? Non riesco neanche piu a dormire, a sorridere, a parlare normalmente con le persone, a gustare le piccole cose.... io credo che non ne uscirò mai...


Semplice...
Ti trovi un uomo meglio di lui no?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma sono così strana io a non spiegarmi come lui non possa provare neanche un po' di rimorso per tutto quello che mi ha fatto e che ancora mi sta facendo passare? Io penso che non se ne renda conto. Se si rendesso conto dell'amore smisurato che provo per lui, di tutto quello che gli ho dato i questi anni cambierebbe il modo con cui mi guarda... o no?


NO.
Potresti anche ricoprirlo d'oro...
Lui ci sputerebbe sopra.
Provato nelle mie carni.

Altro errore fatale convincersi che il nostro amore ci renderà amabili a certi occhi.

E' come tentare di addomesticare con dolcezza dei piranha...
Ogni volta che metto la manina amorevole nella loro vasca...uscirò con la mano scheletrita...

Lui cambierà solo quando "ha bisogno di te"...
E se tu esaudirai i suoi bisogni finirai dentro il gorgo di nuovo...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il modo di guardare una persona,di amarla...il volerla insomma non dipende dalla"persona"da quel che fa....ma dipende da cio che in primo luogo "proviamo noi"...siamo NOI che decidiamo...che  scegliamo a *prescindere*....
> non si ama di più perchè si è amati di più e viceversa....
> e poi credi che lui non lo sappia...mi dispiace solo che stia continuando a giocare...
> 
> ...


Ma infatti...
Esempio io sono invaghito di te...annuccia...
ma tu non mi scaghi per niente...
e mi dici sei troppo vecchio e tappo per na strafiga come me...


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aggiungo una riflessione.
> E' facile comportarsi con dignità quando si è riamati, ci si sente rassicurati, si fanno progetti.
> 
> Ma quando lui ti tiene in sospeso, ha un'altra, ha altre, ha in mano le redini, ti fa sentire insicura, a volte di troppo, allora è UMANO cadere in errori, fare cavolate, esagerare pur di ottenere attenzione e rischiare di sembrare ossessiva.
> ...



BEH A ONOR DEL VERO NON PUOI PRENDERTELA CON LUI PIù DI TANTO...
il vostro rapporto è nato sotto la stella della clandestinità...lui era così con te e lo è sempre stato....
avete avuto la vostra occasione specie quando hai lasciato tuo marito(mi sembra di aver letto)
avete passato momenti meravigliosi...ma ti sei mai chiesta perchè erano meravigliosi???


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *NO!!!*
> 
> Mi spiace, ma la risposta è no.
> Ma scusa, secondo te, 'sto tizio colto intelligente etc etc, secondo te non si è reso conto di cosa provi tu? e di cosa prova l'altra?
> ...


Sai quante ne ho fregato? Ma sai quante?
Prima le intorto dicendo...fai un bacio che divento principe...
Poi avuto il bacio se non sono svelto a fare il salto nello stagno...sono un rospo perduto...
E ho tutte le rane incazzate...che dicono...a noi ci disdegna perchè si fa baciare dalle umane...golose di principe!


----------



## exStermy (10 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai quante ne ho fregato? Ma sai quante?
> Prima le intorto dicendo...fai un bacio che divento principe...
> Poi avuto il bacio se non sono svelto a fare il salto nello stagno...sono un rospo perduto...
> E ho tutte le rane incazzate...che dicono...a noi ci disdegna perchè si fa baciare dalle umane...golose di principe!


pero' poi sempre sur piu' bello....



























































te sveji...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per come era lui prima, per la quantità di donne che frequentava contemporaneamente, quello di adesso è un rapporto che si può dire normale, ti assicuro.
> Non lo so, ma io a pensare a lui con lei sto male, a pensarli in contesti quotidiani, la spesa, le vacanze, dormire, fare compere insieme, vedere gli amici. Tutte cose che un'amante non ha e la donna ufficiale sì. Beh io sto male cosa devo farci? Perche' mi condannate per questo? Perche dovete farmi sentire cretina se amo con sentimenti puliti e desidero qualcosa di piu' dall'uomo che amo disperatamente?
> Ma nessuno di voi si è mai sentito morire di dolore per amore? E' così strano che senza di lui io non abbia voglia di vivere?
> Comunque è chiaro che la cosa stia per finire, con la sua non risposta di ieri


Perchè ogni nanosecondo che volgi la mente a queste cose
E' un nanosecondo che togli alla tua serenità...
La vita è: ama te stessa e dalla a me!:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aggiungo una riflessione.
> E' facile comportarsi con dignità quando si è riamati, ci si sente rassicurati, si fanno progetti.
> 
> Ma quando lui ti tiene in sospeso, ha un'altra, ha altre, ha in mano le redini, ti fa sentire insicura, a volte di troppo, allora è UMANO cadere in errori, fare cavolate, esagerare pur di ottenere attenzione e rischiare di sembrare ossessiva.
> ...


Rimango stupita: ma scusa, perchè ti dovrebbe chiedere scusa? Si è permesso di comportarsi così perchè tu lo hai permesso.
Riprendi la tua vita e fati una domanda: se tuo figlio da adulto vivesse la tua situazione, che consigli gli daresti? Se ti dicesse: sono solo un corpo da usare, come reagiresti?
Stai sprecando energie che potresti investire sul bimbo in modo costruttivo, non continuare ad usarle per disprezzare te stessa.
Nella vita quasi tutti abbiamo amato senza essere amati ma tutti siamo sopravvissuti! E non pensare che il tuo amore evidentemente è più grande, no cara non è così e solo che ora il dolore ti fa vedere questo.
Lui ha giàà scelto che ti piaccia o no, soffri, piangi ma lascialo andare... e lui lascerà andare te! Liberatevi dal male che vi state e state facendo!

B


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rimango stupita: ma scusa, perchè ti dovrebbe chiedere scusa? Si è permesso di comportarsi così perchè tu lo hai permesso.
> Riprendi la tua vita e fati una domanda: se tuo figlio da adulto vivesse la tua situazione, che consigli gli daresti? Se ti dicesse: sono solo un corpo da usare, come reagiresti?
> Stai sprecando energie che potresti investire sul bimbo in modo costruttivo, non continuare ad usarle per disprezzare te stessa.
> Nella vita quasi tutti abbiamo amato senza essere amati ma tutti siamo sopravvissuti! E non pensare che il tuo amore evidentemente è più grande, no cara non è così e solo che ora il dolore ti fa vedere questo.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Si ci siamo passati in molti...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Davvero pensate che lui non abbia nulla di cui scusarsi?
Davvero pensate che si sia comportato bene o lo dite per spronarmi?
E' una domanda, non una polemica, solo per capire fino a che punto ho sbagliato.
grazie


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Davvero pensate che lui non abbia nulla di cui scusarsi?
> Davvero pensate che si sia comportato bene o lo dite per spronarmi?
> E' una domanda, non una polemica, solo per capire fino a che punto ho sbagliato.
> grazie


Scusa lo dovete chiedere entrambi alla COMPAGNA UFFICIALE! 
Ma secondo te una persona che si è comportato senza rispettare nessuno sta pensando di chiedere scusa a te?
Non ha nessuno scrupolo e magari è anche convinto di non aver sbagliato: daltronde ha scelto lei e tu lo sapevi... e da qui la tua scelta di fare l'amante oltre che di parargli il culo con i finti messaggi per spiazzare la COMPAGNA UFFICIALE!
Vuoi le sue scuse? Sai che ti dico? Secondo me se gli chiedi unicità ti chiedera scusa ma... "scusami sto con lei, scusami non sapevo chi scegliere, scusami ho scelto lei!"
Se poi ti fa stare meglio racconta pure tutto alla COMPAGNA UFFICIALE, si arrabbierà con te e coglierà la palla al balzo per lasciarti andare definitivamente... fai questo sforzo e ti libererai per sempre del verme!
Per i pianti e le sofferenze tutti pronti a starti vicino ma per darti manforte in questo sbagliatissimo percorso (per te, per tuo figlio, per lui e la COMPAGna ufficiale) che stai facendo bhe... non credo troverai molto apogggio

B


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa lo dovete chiedere entrambi alla COMPAGNA UFFICIALE!
> Ma secondo te una persona che si è comportato senza rispettare nessuno sta pensando di chiedere scusa a te?
> Non ha nessuno scrupolo e magari è anche convinto di non aver sbagliato: daltronde ha scelto lei e tu lo sapevi... e da qui la tua scelta di fare l'amante oltre che di parargli il culo con i finti messaggi per spiazzare la COMPAGNA UFFICIALE!
> Vuoi le sue scuse? Sai che ti dico? Secondo me se gli chiedi unicità ti chiedera scusa ma... "scusami sto con lei, scusami non sapevo chi scegliere, scusami ho scelto lei!"
> ...


La compagna ufficiale è arrivata dopo di me. Sapeva di me molto prima che io sapessi di lei, ha manovrato, ha raccontato bugie, ha detto cose falsissime su di me pur di tenerselo, ha mandato in giro mail con il mio nome e cognome dicendo menzogne.
Non avrà MAI le mie scuse.
Io non le voglio le di lui scuse... vorrei solo capire se si è comportato correttamente secondo voi. Perché mi sembra che stiate dicendo questo, che lui aveva il diritto di fare quello che ha fatto e che lei è una povera vittima. Che in pratica io sono quella che si deve scusare.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Ovviamente alla compagna ufficiale io non dirò nulla
lui negherebbe e se la prenderebbe con me
sarebbe un danno inutile.


----------



## kikko64 (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma sono così strana io a non spiegarmi come lui non possa provare neanche un po' di rimorso per tutto quello che mi ha fatto e che ancora mi sta facendo passare? Io penso che non se ne renda conto. Se si rendesso conto dell'amore smisurato che provo per lui, di tutto quello che gli ho dato i questi anni cambierebbe il modo con cui mi guarda... o no?


Vuoi la mia risposta ? *NO*

Più Ti leggo e più mi sconvolge l'assoluta cecità che traspare dalle Tue parole. 

Lui Ti sta usando ... da anni ... punto.

Il vero problema è che Tu accetti supinamente questa situazione che sai benissimo essere senza via d'uscita ... e lo dici Tu stessa, Ti accontenti delle briciole.

Ma quali briciole !!! 

Stampati nella testa un semplice e banale concetto : *si vive una volta sola.
* 
In questa storia l'unico che sta vivendo la propria vita è solo il deficiente che dici di amare (come si possa amare un ... "personaggio" del genere per me rimane comunque un mistero ... qualcosa che definirei "patologico" ... una specie di "sindrome di Stoccolma") 
Stai solo sprecando la tua vita e di questo, purtroppo, sei destinata a pentirtene amaramente.

Per favore ... *SVEGLIATI !!!*


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vuoi la mia risposta ? *NO*
> 
> Più Ti leggo e più mi sconvolge l'assoluta cecità che traspare dalle Tue parole.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La compagna ufficiale è arrivata dopo di me. Sapeva di me molto prima che io sapessi di lei, ha manovrato, ha raccontato bugie, ha detto cose falsissime su di me pur di tenerselo, ha mandato in giro mail con il mio nome e cognome dicendo menzogne.
> Non avrà MAI le mie scuse.
> Io non le voglio le di lui scuse... vorrei solo capire se si è comportato correttamente secondo voi. Perché mi sembra che stiate dicendo questo, che lui aveva il diritto di fare quello che ha fatto e che lei è una povera vittima. Che in pratica io sono quella che si deve scusare.


è arrivata dopo di te ed HA SCELTO LEI! Svegliaaaaaaaa!
e siccome lei si è comportata male con te (secondo te) tu usi le stesse tattiche sue? Ma che gioco è? Tu gli fai la strada per continuare a fare l'amante? è quello che vuoi?
Certo che lui non si è comportato bene ma HA SCELTO LEI e di questo fatene una ragione.
Lui ama lei e per te non c'è esclusività!
Te lo vuoi sentir dire da lui per crederci? Chiedili di scegliere o te o lei! Non avere paura della risposta (che secondo me già sai e vuoi solo rimandare perchè non vuoi accettarla) e vivi una vita degna di essere chiamata così... questo non è amore, mi dispiace!

B


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è arrivata dopo di te ed HA SCELTO LEI! Svegliaaaaaaaa!
> e siccome lei si è comportata male con te (secondo te) tu usi le stesse tattiche sue? Ma che gioco è? Tu gli fai la strada per continuare a fare l'amante? è quello che vuoi?
> Certo che lui non si è comportato bene ma HA SCELTO LEI e di questo fatene una ragione.
> Lui ama lei e per te non c'è esclusività!
> ...


Io non ho mai usato tattiche per mettere in cattiva luce nessuno (come ha invece fatto lei con me).
Ho solo aiutato lui, stupidamente, lo so e l'ho ammesso, a far sì che lei credesse che lui era cambiato. L'ho fatto per lui, non per manovrare contro di lei, anzi lei ci ha guadagnato.
Detto questo, sono distrutta da questo confronto ma sicuramente mi state aiutando a capire.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non ho mai usato tattiche per mettere in cattiva luce nessuno (come ha invece fatto lei con me).
> Ho solo aiutato lui, stupidamente, lo so e l'ho ammesso, a far sì che lei credesse che lui era cambiato. L'ho fatto per lui, non per manovrare contro di lei, anzi lei ci ha guadagnato.
> Detto questo, sono distrutta da questo confronto ma sicuramente mi state aiutando a capire.




quello che fa o che ha fatto lei non ti deve importare
perchè in tutta queasta storia di importanza ne ha davvero poca...
anche l'altra lei(la mia..cioè l'amante di mio marito)ha insistito fatto e detto...
io niente...non insisto se un uomo non mi vuole....ero pronta ad andarmene e lasciarlo "tutto per lei" come hai detto tu....
perchè è lui che sceglie a prescindere...
le tattiche servono a poco anzi a niente

cambia numero ricomincia...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non ho mai usato tattiche per mettere in cattiva luce nessuno (come ha invece fatto lei con me).
> Ho solo aiutato lui, stupidamente, lo so e l'ho ammesso, a far sì che lei credesse che lui era cambiato. L'ho fatto per lui, non per manovrare contro di lei, anzi lei ci ha guadagnato.
> Detto questo, sono distrutta da questo confronto ma sicuramente mi state aiutando a capire.


Nessuno vuole distruggerti ma solo farti aprire gli occhi!
Lei ci ha guadagnato? Non ho parole... l'amore non è fatto di guadagni ma di scambi reciproci, scambi che con te non ha nella vita reale e quotidiana... sai è più difficile far durare una storia vivendo la quotidianità che fare l'amante splendida ogni tanto!
Non rispondi mai a nessuno quando ti viene chiesto: perchè non gli chiedi di scegliere o te o lei?
Lo devi fare, lo devi a te stessa... il fatto che ti sia messa in discussione in questo forum significa che un pò di amor proprio lo hai: prendi coraggio e fallo scegliere e: inizia una nuova vita, sarà un percorso doloroso e forse lungo ma vedrai la luce prima di quanto credi! Godi dell'amore incondizionato e smplice di tuo figlio, prendi esempio da lui perchè i bimbi ci insegnano molte più cose di quanto la nostra mente contorta da adulti possa fare!
L'amore è semplicità... non può essere amore tutto questo casino!
FAGLI FARE UNA SCELTA OGGI STESSO!


----------



## Carola (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole distruggerti ma solo farti aprire gli occhi!
> Lei ci ha guadagnato? Non ho parole... l'amore non è fatto di guadagni ma di scambi reciproci, scambi che con te non ha nella vita reale e quotidiana... sai è più difficile far durare una storia vivendo la quotidianità che fare l'amante splendida ogni tanto!
> Non rispondi mai a nessuno quando ti viene chiesto: perchè non gli chiedi di scegliere o te o lei?
> Lo devi fare, lo devi a te stessa... il fatto che ti sia messa in discussione in questo forum significa che un pò di amor proprio lo hai: prendi coraggio e fallo scegliere e: inizia una nuova vita, sarà un percorso doloroso e forse lungo ma vedrai la luce prima di quanto credi! Godi dell'amore incondizionato e smplice di tuo figlio, prendi esempio da lui perchè i bimbi ci insegnano molte più cose di quanto la nostra mente contorta da adulti possa fare!
> ...


Ma a me pare follia ma come si fa ad avere un’autostima così bassa? Ma SVEGLIAAAAA
E lo dico affettuosamente ma SVEGLIAAAA

Anche aiutarlo a far credere che…ma follia pazzia ma donne ma volersi bene
Come può un uomo innamorarsi os celgiere una che fa così? Fosse anche x amore


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nessuno vuole distruggerti ma solo farti aprire gli occhi!
> Lei ci ha guadagnato? Non ho parole... l'amore non è fatto di guadagni ma di scambi reciproci, scambi che con te non ha nella vita reale e quotidiana... sai è più difficile far durare una storia vivendo la quotidianità che fare l'amante splendida ogni tanto!
> Non rispondi mai a nessuno quando ti viene chiesto: perchè non gli chiedi di scegliere o te o lei?
> Lo devi fare, lo devi a te stessa... il fatto che ti sia messa in discussione in questo forum significa che un pò di amor proprio lo hai: prendi coraggio e fallo scegliere e: inizia una nuova vita, sarà un percorso doloroso e forse lungo ma vedrai la luce prima di quanto credi! Godi dell'amore incondizionato e smplice di tuo figlio, prendi esempio da lui perchè i bimbi ci insegnano molte più cose di quanto la nostra mente contorta da adulti possa fare!
> ...


ho risposto...
in questo momento è chiaro che ha scelto lei
cosa dovrei chiedergli? di lasciarla per me?
non lo farà, l'ho detto fin dall'inizio


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho risposto...
> in questo momento è chiaro che ha scelto lei
> cosa dovrei chiedergli? di lasciarla per me?
> *non lo farà, l'ho detto fin dall'inizio*


*

amen...
*


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho risposto...
> in questo momento è chiaro che ha scelto lei
> cosa dovrei chiedergli? di lasciarla per me?
> non lo farà, l'ho detto fin dall'inizio


Bene ora questo è chiaro anche a te... ma allora tu vuoi continuare a fare l'amante? Non ci sto a capir nulla

B


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quello che fa o che ha fatto lei non ti deve importare
> perchè in tutta queasta storia di importanza ne ha davvero poca...
> anche l'altra lei(la mia..cioè l'amante di mio marito)ha insistito fatto e detto...
> io niente...non insisto se un uomo non mi vuole....ero pronta ad andarmene e lasciarlo "tutto per lei" come hai detto tu....
> ...



be che lei abbia mandato in giro mail (a tutte le sue amanti, con preghiera di diffusione, ma non a me) dicendo falsità pesantissime sul mio conto, facendo il mio nome e cognome insomma
non è che proprio non debba importarmi

sul resto hai ragione


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

E voi sareste tutti degli adulti? Neanche alle medie ho visto roba simile.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E voi sareste tutti degli adulti? Neanche alle medie ho visto roba simile.


???

B


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E voi sareste tutti degli adulti? Neanche alle medie ho visto roba simile.


cos'è che ti perplime?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bene ora questo è chiaro anche a te... ma allora tu vuoi continuare a fare l'amante? Non ci sto a capir nulla
> 
> B


Ma non è sempre tutto lineare ragazzi nella vita, ma caspita!
Tra noi c'è stato e c'è un legame, profondo, non è che solo vado da lui apro le gambe e ciao, eh.
Sono quasi quattro anni, ci vogliamo bene, mi avrebbe lasciata da secoli se non fosse così mica gli punto la pistola alla tempia!
Ma ho una situazione personale complicata, se anche lui lo volesse (ok, probabilmente non lo vuole) non potrei stare cmq con lui subito alla luce del sole. Questo ha ostacolato la nostra storia? Io sono socura di sì. Pensavo che il tempo potesse bastare, invece lui si è trovato un'altra, libera subito ma nonostante ciò non ha rinunciato a me.
Devo rinunciare io a lui? Da fuori sarà lampante che sì, soprattutto perché sto male. Da dentro, e concedetemelo, la cosa è difficile, perché lo amo e so che c'è del torbido anche in lei, che ha fatto manovre poco limpide e non è la persona pulita che vuole far credere.
Detto questo, non lo metterò MAI alle strette. Penso che la tattica di sparire sia la migliore.
Devo solo trovare le forze...


----------



## exStermy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E voi sareste tutti degli adulti? Neanche alle medie ho visto roba simile.


pecche' nun ce staveno ancora le imeil e feissssbuccc...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cos'è che ti perplime?


Gente di quarant'anni suonati che si riduce a questo livello... li prenderei tutti a sberloni...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è sempre tutto lineare ragazzi nella vita, ma caspita!
> Tra noi c'è stato e c'è un legame, profondo, non è che solo vado da lui apro le gambe e ciao, eh.
> Sono quasi quattro anni, ci vogliamo bene, mi avrebbe lasciata da secoli se non fosse così mica gli punto la pistola alla tempia!
> Ma ho una situazione personale complicata, se anche lui lo volesse (ok, probabilmente non lo vuole) non potrei stare cmq con lui subito alla luce del sole. Questo ha ostacolato la nostra storia? Io sono socura di sì. Pensavo che il tempo potesse bastare, invece lui si è trovato un'altra, libera subito ma nonostante ciò non ha rinunciato a me.
> ...


Chiarisco, prima che lo facciate voi, che TATTICA DI SPARIRE non è il temrine giusto. Lo correggo con DECISIONE DI SPARIRE


----------



## Annuccia (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> be che lei abbia mandato in giro mail (a tutte le sue amanti, con preghiera di diffusione, ma non a me) dicendo falsità pesantissime sul mio conto, facendo il mio nome e cognome insomma
> *non è che proprio non debba importarmi
> 
> *sul resto hai ragione


scusa la volgarità...
FOTTITENE

tutti dicono male di tutti...
lei mi ha anche seguito mentre prendevo all'asilo mia figlia...figurati...
anche lei ha messo in giro voci che prima o poi arrivano...
ma chi se ne fotte...

ma scusa....
lei ha fatto tutto questo giusto???

e lui..come ha reagito??


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è sempre tutto lineare ragazzi nella vita, ma caspita!
> Tra noi c'è stato e c'è un legame, profondo, non è che solo vado da lui apro le gambe e ciao, eh.
> Sono quasi quattro anni, ci vogliamo bene, mi avrebbe lasciata da secoli se non fosse così mica gli punto la pistola alla tempia!
> Ma ho una situazione personale complicata, se anche lui lo volesse (ok, probabilmente non lo vuole) non potrei stare cmq con lui subito alla luce del sole. Questo ha ostacolato la nostra storia? Io sono socura di sì. Pensavo che il tempo potesse bastare, invece lui si è trovato un'altra, libera subito ma nonostante ciò non ha rinunciato a me.
> ...


Ancora a nominare lei? Ma non pensarci proprio a lei...
secondo me ti stai illudendo e cercando scusanti e motivi perchè lui ha scelto lei!
Tesoro mio fidati che se ti avesse amato avrebbe aspettato te e scelto te... ti prego apri gli occhi!
Certo non è tutto lineare ma dopo quattro anni un pò di linearità bisogna pur cercarla, no? O vuoi ritrovarti con tutti i capelli bianchi a scrivere ancora di lui? E magari che lei con l'inganno è rimasta pure incinta?
Pensa a te e a tuo figlio e metti una pietra sopra a tutto sto casino!

B


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa la volgarità...
> FOTTITENE
> 
> tutti dicono male di tutti...
> ...


non so se lo sa


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Magari le manovre poco limpide gliele ha dettate lui come ha fatto con te con gli sms...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Magari le manovre poco limpide gliele ha dettate lui come ha fatto con te con gli sms...


magari
ma mi sfuggirebbe lo scopo sinceramente


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gente di quarant'anni suonati che si riduce a questo livello... li prenderei tutti a sberloni...


sdrammatizzo con un po' di  perfidia: qui l'unica che ha abbondantemente passato i quaranta è lei


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Se hai più di 13 anni non sei comunque giustificato/a. Visto da fuori lo spettacolo è davvero patetico, credimi.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non so se lo sa


spiego:
lui la vede come una vittima assoluta: dei suoi tradimenti, ma anche dell'accanimento delle altre sue ex che per farle sapere che  lui  la tradiva, l'hanno tempestata di messaggi, postato cose etc. Queste sue mail sono stata una razione a varie pressioni che ha ricevuto in cui le mandavano le prove dei tradimenti. Peccato che abbia tirato in mezzo anche me che non solo non sapevo nulla di lei ma che stavo subendo io stessa varie mail denigratorie, per il mio legame con lui, alle quali lui mi pregava di non rispondere, di non dare seguito perche' diceva che erano falsità e che questa era gente fuori di testa. Una storia brutta che ha contribuito al mio malessere in tutta questa vicenda.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se hai più di 13 anni non sei comunque giustificato/a. Visto da fuori lo spettacolo è davvero patetico, credimi.


Lo so. Sto toccando il fondo e quindi immagino di essere patetica vista da fuori.
Ma non è che mi diverta eh. Sto c ercando una soluzione, e ho scritto perché non posso parlarne con nessuno.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

non è che l'esemplare di maschio di cui si parla qua, sia quello della tipa che scriveva che glielo volevano fregare tutte, ci scriveva un blog, lei teneva un tg o simili?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non è che l'esemplare di maschio di cui si parla qua, sia quello della tipa che scriveva che glielo volevano fregare tutte, ci scriveva un blog, lei teneva un tg o simili?


sapete il nome? c'è un modo per dirmelo privatamente?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo so. Sto toccando il fondo e quindi immagino di essere patetica vista da fuori.


SIETE patetici. Tutti.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sapete il nome? c'è un modo per dirmelo privatamente?


io però non voglio assolutamente che il mio nome venga fuori. Quindi se si sa chi è lei e chi è lui, vi prego di non dirlo qui. C'è un minore da tutelare. Grazie


----------



## exStermy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io però non voglio assolutamente che il mio nome venga fuori. Quindi se si sa chi è lei e chi è lui, vi prego di non dirlo qui. C'è un minore da tutelare. Grazie


Tranqui, solo l'indirizzo de casa ed il telefono...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> SIETE patetici. Tutti.


smettila di leggere allora....e che palle


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io però non voglio assolutamente che il mio nome venga fuori. Quindi se si sa chi è lei e chi è lui, vi prego di non dirlo qui. C'è un minore da tutelare. Grazie



tranquilla, intanto non so se si tratta davvero del tuo amante, poi non c'erano nomi.
Penso comunque che sarebbe utile da leggere, per te, solo che non ricordo il titolo del 3D e faccio schifo a cercare.
Qualcuno si ricorda?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

La cosa sta degenerando. Per favore chiudiamola qui. Se qualcuno sa come si chiama lei e dove posso leggere quello che c'è scritto, per favore me lo scriva, ma inprivato. Vi prego di non fare nomi qui.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> tranquilla, intanto non so se si tratta davvero del tuo amante, poi non c'erano nomi.
> Penso comunque che sarebbe utile da leggere, per te, solo che non ricordo il titolo del 3D e faccio schifo a cercare.
> Qualcuno si ricorda?


ok non avevo letto.
in privato per favore


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La cosa sta degenerando. Per favore chiudiamola qui. Se qualcuno sa come si chiama lei e dove posso leggere quello che c'è scritto, per favore me lo scriva, ma inprivato. Vi prego di non fare nomi qui.



se non ti registri non possiamo scriverti in privato


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

a ok


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok non avevo letto.
> in privato per favore



bè, tu non hai un "privato" qui, da non registrata non saprei come contattarti.
Cmq il 3D è in Confessionale, visibile a tutti quelli che leggono il forum 


Se lo trovo, metto il link qui, semplice semplice.

Cmq è la donna ufficaile che racconta del suo uomo che tutte le vogliono portare via.
Anche lì, una storia molto... che bè, molto patetica, con questa che si valuta zero...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> bè, tu non hai un "privato" qui, da non registrata non saprei come contattarti.
> Cmq il 3D è in Confessionale, visibile a tutti quelli che leggono il forum
> 
> 
> ...


NO ASPETTA, MI REGISTRO


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

*eccolo qua, mi è tornato alla mente il titolo*

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16629-meglio-cornuta-che-zitella?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> NO ASPETTA, MI REGISTRO



ehi ma di cosa hai paura?
tranquilla, dico sul serio!!!

Non parlava di una rivale in particolare, anche se fosse davvero la compagna del tuo amante a scrivere.

Non c'è modo di collegarre quel 3D a te.

Leggi, e se vuoi poi scrivi "NON E' LUI"  

Tutto risolto


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16629-meglio-cornuta-che-zitella?


E perchè a me è sfuggita questa perla di thread ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16629-meglio-cornuta-che-zitella?


... ed il suo epilogo
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16767-articolo-sulla-giornalista-tradita


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E perchè a me è sfuggita questa perla di thread ?



Perchè qualche volta perdi tempo a lavorare? :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ehi ma di cosa hai paura?
> tranquilla, dico sul serio!!!
> 
> Non parlava di una rivale in particolare, anche se fosse davvero la compagna del tuo amante a scrivere.
> ...


i nomi non corrispondono
ora leggo il resto


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i nomi non corrispondono
> ora leggo il resto



Ovvio che non corrispondono, nessuno mette mai nomi veri qua, tranne rarissimi casi...
Guarda che non hai motivo di allarmarti...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ovvio che non corrispondono, nessuno mette mai nomi veri qua, tranne rarissimi casi...
> Guarda che non hai motivo di allarmarti...


nemmeno il lavoro di lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nemmeno il lavoro di lei.


dopo leggo bene, ora devo lavorare. Non sono loro, anche se ci sono similitudini.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo leggo bene, ora devo lavorare. Non sono loro, anche se ci sono similitudini.



ecco, quando leggi, chiediti se la vita di lei ti pare tanto bella...


----------



## kikko64 (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> spiego:
> lui la vede come una vittima assoluta: dei suoi tradimenti, ma anche dell'accanimento delle altre sue ex che per farle sapere che  lui  la tradiva, l'hanno tempestata di messaggi, postato cose etc. Queste sue mail sono stata una razione a varie pressioni che ha ricevuto in cui le mandavano le prove dei tradimenti. Peccato che abbia tirato in mezzo anche me che non solo non sapevo nulla di lei ma che stavo subendo io stessa varie mail denigratorie, per il mio legame con lui, alle quali lui mi pregava di non rispondere, di non dare seguito perche' diceva che erano falsità e che questa era gente fuori di testa. Una storia brutta che ha contribuito al mio malessere in tutta questa vicenda.


Scusa ma ... quando esce nelle sale 'sto film ???

E poi dicono che Star Trek sia fantascienza !!

Questa storia se non fosse patetica sarebbe solamente ... ridicola.

Tu sei patetica : non vuoi accettare il fatto che lui sia un "uomo piccolo", un egoista egocentrico che ama circondarsi di femmine (sottolineo FEMMINE non donne, le donne sono un'altra cosa ... purtroppo per te !!) che lo assecondano in tutto e per tutto (vedi i tuoi SMS alla sua compagna per rassicurarla ... semplicemente ridicolo !!).

Smetti di fare la "femmina" e tira fuori la Donna che c'è in te ... se non lo vuoi fare per te stessa fallo per tuo figlio che non merita certo una madre senza un briciolo di orgoglio quale sei adesso.
Io so che l'amore di madre per tuo figlio supera di gran lunga quello che (credi - secondo me) di provare per il deficiente  ... quindi non hai alternative ... diventa una DONNA e comincia a comportarti come tale.

Scusa la franchezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa ma ... quando esce nelle sale 'sto film ???
> 
> E poi dicono che Star Trek sia fantascienza !!
> 
> ...


grande Kikko:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa ma ... quando esce nelle sale 'sto film ???
> 
> E poi dicono che Star Trek sia fantascienza !!
> 
> ...


sei scusato.
Non ho la forza di farlo per me.
Lo farò per mio figlio.


----------



## exStermy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei scusato.
> Non ho la forza di farlo per me.
> Lo farò per mio figlio.


Si, credici...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Scusa ma ... quando esce nelle sale 'sto film ???
> 
> E poi dicono che Star Trek sia fantascienza !!
> 
> ...



quoto! ma non posso approvarti


----------



## kikko64 (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei scusato.
> Non ho la forza di farlo per me.
> *Lo farò per mio figlio.*


Finalmente una frase intelligente ... purtroppo siamo a pagina *28*


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Finalmente una frase intelligente ... purtroppo siamo a pagina *28*



Dai..

A onor del vero, sembra si stia facendo qualche domanda... se fosse così sarebbe già un passo avanti, dopo anni di affossamento personale.
Ci sono utenti qui, che prima di "vedere la luce" hanno dovuto essere fulminati da 15000W...


----------



## kikko64 (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dai..
> 
> A onor del vero, sembra si stia facendo qualche domanda... se fosse così sarebbe già un passo avanti, dopo anni di affossamento personale.!!


Hai ragione, ma è esattamente quello che volevo dire ... finalmente comincia a farsi qualche domanda ... era ora. 



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono utenti qui, che prima di "vedere la luce" hanno dovuto essere fulminati da 15000W...


Voi sapete che io sono uno di quelli ...


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma è esattamente quello che volevo dire ... finalmente comincia a farsi qualche domanda ... era ora.
> 
> 
> 
> *Voi sapete che io sono uno di quelli *...


:yes:

c'hai fatto sudare parecchio pure te :smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:
> 
> c'hai fatto sudare parecchio pure te :smile:


Immagino sia facile quando non si è coinvolti vedere le cose lucidamente


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Immagino sia facile quando non si è coinvolti vedere le cose lucidamente


anche, ma non è solo questione di non essere coinvolti è che in alcune situazioni ci siamo già passati...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> anche, ma non è solo questione di non essere coinvolti è che in alcune situazioni ci siamo già passati...


mi avete fatto passare per una maniaca ossessiva poi scopro che c'era una storia simile e che ci siete passarti anche voi
lo dico senza rancore, ma seite stati spietati 
e in tutto questo frullare di pensieri lui oggi non si è ancora fatto vivo
e mi manca tremendamente. E ho paura


----------



## kikko64 (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Immagino sia facile quando non si è coinvolti vedere le cose lucidamente


E' proprio questo lo spirito che aleggia qui : molti di noi sono approdati su questo "scoglio" con il cuore in pezzi, esausti per aver "nuotato" in un mare di dolore, che con le sue ondate sempre più alte sembrava ormai volerci inghiottire trascinare a fondo ... definitivamente ... 
Siamo saliti su questo scoglio convinti che avremmo trovato conforto e parole gentili dai nostri simili ... invece spesso siamo stati derisi ed insultati ... o almeno così era come noi, naufraghi doloranti ed esausti, interpretavamo le risposte che ricevevamo ... poi con il tempo, se si ha la pazienza e l'umiltà di continuare ad ascoltare, arriva la consapevolezza che quelle risposte non contenevano le parole dolci ed accomodanti che avremmo voluto sentire, bensì una visione della nostra situazione ben più obiettiva di quella che noi ci eravamo costruiti nella mente. 
Molti di noi hanno trovato in quelle risposte le motivazioni per continuare ad andare avanti, per riprendere in mano la propria vita, per vedere le cose da un punto di vista diverso, non migliore o peggiore, solo diverso ... e questo a volte è ciò che basta.

Io sono uno di quei naufraghi.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi avete fatto passare per una maniaca ossessiva poi scopro che c'era una storia simile e che ci siete passarti anche voi
> lo dico senza rancore, ma seite stati spietati
> e in tutto questo frullare di pensieri lui oggi non si è ancora fatto vivo
> e mi manca tremendamente. E ho paura


che ci siamo passati in molti da traditi è vero, che ci siano quelle che sono state amanti è vero ma... non a questi livelli, a questi livelli ci si ammala!
Meglio una madre sana e triste per un pò che una madre fuori di testa che necessita di psicofarmaci... se continui così alla fine ne avrai bisogno davvero, fai in modo che questo non accada!


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi avete fatto passare per una maniaca ossessiva poi scopro che c'era una storia simile e che ci siete passarti anche voi
> lo dico senza rancore, ma seite stati spietati
> e in tutto questo frullare di pensieri lui oggi non si è ancora fatto vivo
> e mi manca tremendamente. E ho paura



io ci sono passata da tradita.... 

e cmq non ti abbiamo fatto passare per una maniaca ossessiva! ma come vedi le nostre parole...anche se a volte un po dure....ti hanno aiutata; 

passerà credimi!  :smile:


----------



## kikko64 (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:
> 
> c'hai fatto sudare parecchio pure te :smile:


:kiss:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> :kiss:


:amici:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi avete fatto passare per una maniaca ossessiva poi scopro che c'era una storia simile e che ci siete passarti anche voi
> lo dico senza rancore, ma seite stati spietati
> e in tutto questo frullare di pensieri lui oggi non si è ancora fatto vivo
> e mi manca tremendamente. E ho paura


Scusaci allora siamo veramente cattivi. Continua a ciondolare e a dare giustificazioni alle tue e sue azioni... hai paura? Sei tu che fai paura!

B


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusaci allora siamo veramente cattivi. Continua a ciondolare e a dare giustificazioni alle tue e sue azioni... hai paura? Sei tu che fai paura!
> 
> B


Stai insultando in modo gratuito. E non hai colto il senso di quello che dicevo nel pezzo che citi.
Faccio paura... perché? Perché sto male visto che sento che sono al capolinea di una storia in cui ho messo tutta me stessa? E perché la persona di cui sono innamorata sta consolidando la sua relazione con un'altra? Se sono qui è perche so che non posso andare avanti così, sto chiedendo aiuto perche mi rendo conto di non essere lucida e di non avere la serenità per guardare avanti. Cerco di fare chiarezza in certi punti quando i commenti non sono chiari, tutto qui ,e quando feriscono, perche' colgono nel segno, lo dico. Ho ammesso che la storia è particolare, ma poi mi sono resa conto che non è neppure tanto unica. 
Se tu hai un percorso lineare, se hai avuto solo relazioni senza macchia con persone sempre coerenti, cosa ci fai in un forum come questo?
Accetto tutte le critiche perché mi sono esposta, ma dire solo "fai paura", non è dialogare in modo costruttivo. E' offendere.
grazie, ciao.


----------



## Leda (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai insultando in modo gratuito. E non hai colto il senso di quello che dicevo nel pezzo che citi.
> Faccio paura... perché? Perché sto male visto che sento che sono al capolinea di una storia in cui ho messo tutta me stessa? E perché la persona di cui sono innamorata sta consolidando la sua relazione con un'altra? Se sono qui è perche so che non posso andare avanti così, sto chiedendo aiuto perche mi rendo conto di non essere lucida e di non avere la serenità per guardare avanti. Cerco di fare chiarezza in certi punti quando i commenti non sono chiari, tutto qui ,e quando feriscono, perche' colgono nel segno, lo dico. Ho ammesso che la storia è particolare, ma poi mi sono resa conto che non è neppure tanto unica.
> Se tu hai un percorso lineare, se hai avuto solo relazioni senza macchia con persone sempre coerenti, cosa ci fai in un forum come questo?
> Accetto tutte le critiche perché mi sono esposta, ma dire solo "fai paura", non è dialogare in modo costruttivo. E' offendere.
> grazie, ciao.


Condivido in pieno. Probabilmente sei stata fraintesa (voglio sperarlo).
Ti va di registrarti?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai insultando in modo gratuito. E non hai colto il senso di quello che dicevo nel pezzo che citi.
> Faccio paura... perché? Perché sto male visto che sento che sono al capolinea di una storia in cui ho messo tutta me stessa? E perché la persona di cui sono innamorata sta consolidando la sua relazione con un'altra? Se sono qui è perche so che non posso andare avanti così, sto chiedendo aiuto perche mi rendo conto di non essere lucida e di non avere la serenità per guardare avanti. Cerco di fare chiarezza in certi punti quando i commenti non sono chiari, tutto qui ,e quando feriscono, perche' colgono nel segno, lo dico. Ho ammesso che la storia è particolare, ma poi mi sono resa conto che non è neppure tanto unica.
> Se tu hai un percorso lineare, se hai avuto solo relazioni senza macchia con persone sempre coerenti, cosa ci fai in un forum come questo?
> Accetto tutte le critiche perché mi sono esposta, ma dire solo "fai paura", non è dialogare in modo costruttivo. E' offendere.
> grazie, ciao.


Se leggi bene ho scritto anche altro e mi dispiace stia male, veramente.
Mi fai paura perchè reagisci solo quando ti viene detta quella che anche tu sai che è la verità (Lui ha scelto lei). Non ti volevo assolutamente offendere ma da cornuta quale sono stata pure io, da cornuta che ha perdonato e ora stiamo mettendo su famiglia... beh, ti posso solo dire che la sua ex amante è stata testarda come te e ti assicuro ha sofferto molto di più che mettendosi l'anima in pace... ha tentato pure il suicidio!!!! Ma che io l'avessi perdonato o no non sarebbe mai tornato con lei... e parlo perchè ne ho le prove ma non posso e voglio scendere nei dettagli.
Fuggi ora che ancora sei in tempo... rischi di stare molto molto peggio!

B


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai insultando in modo gratuito. E non hai colto il senso di quello che dicevo nel pezzo che citi.
> Faccio paura... perché? Perché sto male visto che sento che sono al capolinea di una storia in cui ho messo tutta me stessa? E perché la persona di cui sono innamorata sta consolidando la sua relazione con un'altra? Se sono qui è perche so che non posso andare avanti così, sto chiedendo aiuto perche mi rendo conto di non essere lucida e di non avere la serenità per guardare avanti. Cerco di fare chiarezza in certi punti quando i commenti non sono chiari, tutto qui ,e quando feriscono, perche' colgono nel segno, lo dico. Ho ammesso che la storia è particolare, ma poi mi sono resa conto che non è neppure tanto unica.
> Se tu hai un percorso lineare, se hai avuto solo relazioni senza macchia con persone sempre coerenti, cosa ci fai in un forum come questo?
> Accetto tutte le critiche perché mi sono esposta, ma dire solo "fai paura", non è dialogare in modo costruttivo. E' offendere.
> grazie, ciao.


Molto probabilmente puoi annoverarmi fra uno di quelli che ci è andato giù pesante. e, eventualmente scusandomene, ti dico anche il perchè: mi è capitato di interagire con persone, sia uomini che donne, impelagate in situazioni paragonabili alla tua. A primo acchitto uno pensa: ok, questa è una poveraccia, e invece, interagendoci, ti accorgi che non è così, anzi, tutt'altro. Ma questa diventa un'aggravante non una scusante, almeno ai miei occhi.....messa in parole povere: m'incazzo a veder sprecate le cose buone.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se leggi bene ho scritto anche altro e mi dispiace stia male, veramente.
> Mi fai paura perchè reagisci solo quando ti viene detta quella che anche tu sai che è la verità (Lui ha scelto lei). Non ti volevo assolutamente offendere ma da cornuta quale sono stata pure io, da cornuta che ha perdonato e ora stiamo mettendo su famiglia... beh, ti posso solo dire che la sua ex amante è stata testarda come te e ti assicuro ha sofferto molto di più che mettendosi l'anima in pace... ha tentato pure il suicidio!!!! Ma che io l'avessi perdonato o no non sarebbe mai tornato con lei... e parlo perchè ne ho le prove ma non posso e voglio scendere nei dettagli.
> Fuggi ora che ancora sei in tempo... rischi di stare molto molto peggio!
> 
> B


ok


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente puoi annoverarmi fra uno di quelli che ci è andato giù pesante. e, eventualmente scusandomene, ti dico anche il perchè: mi è capitato di interagire con persone, sia uomini che donne, impelagate in situazioni paragonabili alla tua. A primo acchitto uno pensa: ok, questa è una poveraccia, e invece, interagendoci, ti accorgi che non è così, anzi, tutt'altro. Ma questa diventa un'aggravante non una scusante, almeno ai miei occhi.....messa in parole povere: m'incazzo a veder sprecate le cose buone.


ora non ricordo quello che hai scritto tu in particolare, tranquillo. magari tra voi vi conoscete ma io non riesco ancora a memorizzare i nomi.
E non voglio stare qui a sindacare su chi dovrebbe scusarsi e chi no. Ci mancherebbe.
Le vostre parole mi servono, se no me ne sarei già andata.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno. Probabilmente sei stata fraintesa (voglio sperarlo).
> Ti va di registrarti?


adesso  non so se me la sento
però lo farò.
grazie per le tue parole


----------



## Sole (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ora non ricordo quello che hai scritto tu in particolare, tranquillo. magari tra voi vi conoscete ma io non riesco ancora a memorizzare i nomi.
> *E non voglio stare qui a sindacare su chi dovrebbe scusarsi e chi no. Ci mancherebbe.
> Le vostre parole mi servono, se no me ne sarei già andata*.


Mi unisco a Leda.

Se pensi che qualcuno ti sia stato d'aiuto registrati, dai. Mi sembra che tu sia in difficoltà, ma abbia tutte le carte in tavola per uscirne


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ora non ricordo quello che hai scritto tu in particolare, tranquillo. magari tra voi vi conoscete ma io non riesco ancora a memorizzare i nomi.
> E non voglio stare qui a sindacare su chi dovrebbe scusarsi e chi no. Ci mancherebbe.
> *Le vostre parole mi servono, se no me ne sarei già andata*.


dai registrati :smile:


----------



## N.R. (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dai registrati :smile:


fatto


----------



## exStermy (10 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> fatto


ma che fantasia....

sei trooooppo avanti...

ahahahahah


----------



## N.R. (10 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che fantasia....
> 
> sei trooooppo avanti...
> 
> ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2012)

enneerre:sbatti:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> fatto



hahahahah!!!

Questa è bella! 

Benvenuta di nuovo!


----------



## passante (10 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> fatto


n.r.  benvenuta, allora!


----------



## Leda (10 Luglio 2012)

Ahahahahahah, mitica!
Non Ricevuta? Un po' come la temperatura di Potenza, che chissà perchè nel meteo non perveniva un botto di volte 


Caxxate a parte, benvenuta!
Vedrai come ti rimettiamo a nuovo!


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> fatto


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:ti eri abituata a farti chiamare NR :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah, mitica!
> *Non Ricevuta*? Un po' come la temperatura di Potenza, che chissà perchè nel meteo non perveniva un botto di volte
> 
> 
> ...



Nessun Riferimento ..:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:ti eri abituata a farti chiamare NR :rotfl::rotfl:


esatto


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Non trovo la password. 
Cmq.
ieri mi ha mandato messaggio proponendomi un orario per vederci oggi.
Non ho risposto.
Mi ha scritto: "?"
Gli ho risposto: "..."

non ha risposto.
Oggi vedremo. Voglio tenerlo un po' sulle spine, vedere come reagisce. Non massacratemi. Prima avrei risposto immediatamente accettando. (stupida, lo so...)

N.R.


----------



## Carola (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non trovo la password.
> Cmq.
> ieri mi ha mandato messaggio proponendomi un orario per vederci oggi.
> Non ho risposto.
> ...


 
Brava 
Però non cedere tra un po’ ti prego
Riesci a rinunciare a vederlo sapendo che tanto dopo ricomincerebbe la solita solfa?


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

E' già un passo avanti!
Fallo friggere, poi se insiste spiegagli anche perchè ti neghi.
Brava!

Ti piace Nuova Romantica?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> E' già un passo avanti!
> Fallo friggere, poi se insiste spiegagli anche perchè ti neghi.
> Brava!
> 
> Ti piace Nuova Romantica?


si
ma non voglio più essere romantica...
Non Rompete ?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non trovo la password.
> Cmq.
> ieri mi ha mandato messaggio proponendomi un orario per vederci oggi.
> Non ho risposto.
> ...


Brava, così ti voglio! Come stai oggi?

B


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si
> ma non voglio più essere romantica...
> Non Rompete ?


No Rottami...

pero' di sti tempi e' na parola...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Brava, così ti voglio! Come stai oggi?
> 
> B


nervosetta


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nervosetta


Vabbè è normale però già reagisci più di ieri!
Oggi inizia a guardarti un pò in giro... c'è un mondo che hai dimenticato di guardare per troppo tempo! 

B


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Voglio fare una riflessione che non c'entra niente... o forse sì.
Leggendo anche il post della ragazza tradita e lasciata, tutti avete apprezzato la di lui franchezza (come del mio avete deprecato, giustamente, l'ambiguità).
Ok.
Ma io dico: tutta questa libertà di amare e lasciare quando semplicemente trovi di meglio, sarà davvero un'evoluzione della società, se provoca tutto questo dolore? Certo, la libertà è sempre un bene, ma mi sembra che non ci sia più il rispetto per l'altra persona. Non importa se ci hai fatto progetti: trovi di meglio e mandi tutto a putt@ne. Sarà mica giusto...
O ragiono così solo perché sono quella che ha perso?

N.R.


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Voglio fare una riflessione che non c'entra niente... o forse sì.
> Leggendo anche il post della ragazza tradita e lasciata, tutti avete apprezzato la di lui franchezza (come del mio avete deprecato, giustamente, l'ambiguità).
> Ok.
> Ma io dico: tutta questa libertà di amare e lasciare quando semplicemente trovi di meglio, sarà davvero un'evoluzione della società, se provoca tutto questo dolore? Certo, la libertà è sempre un bene, ma mi sembra che non ci sia più il rispetto per l'altra persona. Non importa se ci hai fatto progetti: trovi di meglio e mandi tutto a putt@ne. Sarà mica giusto...
> ...



Cara Nessun Rimpianto (al momento non è così, lo so, ma consideralo un augurio per il futuro),
è l'ultima che hai detto. 
Ragiona. L'attuale lei del tuo amante non sta forse facendo progetti con lui? L'hai scritto tu, è così.
Se lui la lasciasse per stare con te sarebbe più giusto?
Ovviamente no. E' solo che non saresti tu quella a cui fa male.

Non esiste alcuna giustizia in queste cose.
D'altro canto, ti sarà capitato in passato di lasciare qualcuno no? E' il gioco dell'amore e della vita (leggi la mia firma). 
Ecco perchè tutto sommato si apprezza chi almeno ha avuto il coraggio di giocarlo in maniera pulita invece che subdolamente come ha fatto lui con te.


----------



## N.R. (11 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Cara Nessun Rimpianto (al momento non è così, lo so, ma consideralo un augurio per il futuro),
> è l'ultima che hai detto.
> Ragiona. L'attuale lei del tuo amante non sta forse facendo progetti con lui? L'hai scritto tu, è così.
> Se lui la lasciasse per stare con te sarebbe più giusto?
> ...


Il mio era un discorso più generale. Ovvio che anche loro fanno progetti, e che io in questo caso sono io la cattiva, sono l'altra, anche se mi sento tradita (capite perché sto così male? Mi sento tradita ma in realtà sono l'altra senza aver mai voluto esserlo...). Mi chiedo: non erano forse più felici le nostre nonne che "conoscevano" un uomo solo ed era quello della vita? E invecchiare insieme era una cosa naturale? Oggi le coppie sono sequenziali, si sta insieme un po', poi si cambia, non importa se sei sposato o hai figli. Trovi qualcun altro e molli. L'ho fatto anche io eh, dico solo che questa cosa, che adesso è PER NOI TUTTI è normale, genera una sofferenza infinita. 
E forse non è giusta. 
So che non è giusto nemmeno stare con qualcuno per obbligo o contratto. Ma una volta, non ci si poneva proprio il problema: stavi con tuo marito o moglie per la vita. 
Ecco.


----------



## N.R. (11 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Brava
> Però non cedere tra un po’ ti prego
> Riesci a rinunciare a vederlo sapendo che tanto dopo ricomincerebbe la solita solfa?


Non lo so.
Ci sono certe cose che una volta subivo e che adesso non riesco più a tollerare, 
come il fatto che lui risponda solo quando gli fa comodo (ho miliardi di messaggi a cui non ha mai risposto) e che quando chiedevo spiegazioni in merito diceva che ero troppo insistente e che lui vuole essere libero di rispondere quando vuole e che neanche sua madre gli può dire niente.
O il fatto che quando mi ha detto dell'esistenza di lei per coprirlo gli ho chiesto perché non me l'avessse detto prima e lui ha risposto che non ama parlare dei fatti suoi.
Tutte queste cose io non riesco più a sopportarle. 
Lui mi vuole vedere per un'altra scop@ta (scusate il francese) ma cosa resterebbe a me dopo a parte il piacere di un incontro (per quanto meravigliosamente fantastico), sapendo che la sua donna è un'altra? Sapendo che stasera cenerà con lei, le racconterà la sua giornata, si farà coccolare da lei, farà l'amore con lei, si addormenterà con lei?
Ragiono in questo momento. Mi sembra di essere lucida ora dopo mesi (anni) in cui non lo ero...
e mi viene da piangere....................
l'ho perso............... e piango


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> Il mio era un discorso più generale. Ovvio che anche loro fanno progetti, e che io in questo caso sono io la cattiva, sono l'altra, anche se mi sento tradita (capite perché sto così male? Mi sento tradita ma in realtà sono l'altra senza aver mai voluto esserlo...). Mi chiedo: non erano forse più felici le nostre nonne che "conoscevano" un uomo solo ed era quello della vita? E invecchiare insieme era una cosa naturale? Oggi le coppie sono sequenziali, si sta insieme un po', poi si cambia, non importa se sei sposato o hai figli. Trovi qualcun altro e molli. L'ho fatto anche io eh, dico solo che questa cosa, che adesso è PER NOI TUTTI è normale, genera una sofferenza infinita.
> E forse non è giusta.
> So che non è giusto nemmeno stare con qualcuno per obbligo o contratto. Ma una volta, non ci si poneva proprio il problema: stavi con tuo marito o moglie per la vita.
> Ecco.



Certo. Non ti ponevi il problema e stavi col marito che ti menava a sangue o che tornava sbronzo tutte le sere o che se ne andava a spasso con l'amante facendoti fare la figura della cornuta rassegnata davanti a tutti.

Non porsi il problema non ha mai voluto significare che il problema non esista.

Sono solo problemi diversi e ogni generazione ha le sue rogne da grattarsi.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Ci sono certe cose che una volta subivo e che adesso non riesco più a tollerare,
> come il fatto che lui risponda solo quando gli fa comodo (ho miliardi di messaggi a cui non ha mai risposto) e che quando chiedevo spiegazioni in merito diceva che ero troppo insistente e che lui vuole essere libero di rispondere quando vuole e che neanche sua madre gli può dire niente.
> O il fatto che quando mi ha detto dell'esistenza di lei per coprirlo gli ho chiesto perché non me l'avessse detto prima e lui ha risposto che non ama parlare dei fatti suoi.
> ...



Non ti dico di non piangere.

Ma vorrei dirti: ti stai ritrovando. Ora magari non ne sei in grado, ma questa è una cosa di cui gioire!


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti dico di non piangere.
> 
> Ma vorrei dirti: ti stai ritrovando. Ora magari non ne sei in grado, ma questa è una cosa di cui gioire!


L'ho pensato anch'io, Nau :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Ci sono certe cose che una volta subivo e che adesso non riesco più a tollerare,
> come il fatto che lui risponda solo quando gli fa comodo (ho miliardi di messaggi a cui non ha mai risposto) e che quando chiedevo spiegazioni in merito diceva che ero troppo insistente e che lui vuole essere libero di rispondere quando vuole e che neanche sua madre gli può dire niente.
> O il fatto che quando mi ha detto dell'esistenza di lei per coprirlo gli ho chiesto perché non me l'avessse detto prima e lui ha risposto che non ama parlare dei fatti suoi.
> ...


Piangi brava, sfogati che fa bene: è l'inizio di una reazione!
E' passato solo un giorno è già realizzi meglio la dura realtà!
Visto?

B


----------



## N.R. (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Piangi brava, sfogati che fa bene: è l'inizio di una reazione!
> E' passato solo un giorno è già realizzi meglio la dura realtà!
> Visto?
> 
> B


be in realtà è passato solo un giorno dalla mia iscrizione qui.
Ma questa condizione di dolore per avere saputo dell'altra io la sto vivendo da mesi.
da mesi ripenso alle cose che mi diceva e le rileggo in chiave di bugia. L'amico che gli piombava in casa all'improvviso dalla Toscana non era l'amico ma era lei. Il fratello che si fermava a dormire non era il fratello ma era lei. I casini lavorativi per cui non ci potevamo vedere? lei. Il weekend con gli amici? con lei. 
lei. lei. lei.
Per mesi mi sono tormentata ma ho continuato a sperare che ritornasse da me come prima. Ma ora mi rendo conto che anche il "come prima" non era certo una situazione ideale.......
Mi manca tutto di lui. Lo amo e lo odio, lo voglio ma mi sta facendo troppo male..........
Scusate per questo sfogo ma sta uscendo veramente tutto


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> Scusate per questo sfogo ma sta uscendo veramente tutto


Nessuna Remora, vai


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti dico di non piangere.
> 
> Ma vorrei dirti: ti stai ritrovando. Ora magari non ne sei in grado, ma questa è una cosa di cui gioire!


Brava Nau! 



Leda ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io, Nau :up:



idem :up:


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> be in realtà è passato solo un giorno dalla mia iscrizione qui.
> Ma questa condizione di dolore per avere saputo dell'altra io la sto vivendo da mesi.
> da mesi ripenso alle cose che mi diceva e le rileggo in chiave di bugia. L'amico che gli piombava in casa all'improvviso dalla Toscana non era l'amico ma era lei. Il fratello che si fermava a dormire non era il fratello ma era lei. I casini lavorativi per cui non ci potevamo vedere? lei. Il weekend con gli amici? con lei.
> lei. lei. lei.
> ...


tranquilla! sfogati pure


----------



## N.R. (11 Luglio 2012)

*N*on *R*ispondo


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> *N*on *R*ispondo



:carneval:


----------



## N.R. (11 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> be in realtà è passato solo un giorno dalla mia iscrizione qui.
> Ma questa condizione di dolore per avere saputo dell'altra io la sto vivendo da mesi.
> da mesi ripenso alle cose che mi diceva e le rileggo in chiave di bugia. L'amico che gli piombava in casa all'improvviso dalla Toscana non era l'amico ma era lei. Il fratello che si fermava a dormire non era il fratello ma era lei. I casini lavorativi per cui non ci potevamo vedere? lei. Il weekend con gli amici? con lei.
> lei. lei. lei.
> ...



lei. ma anche le altre.
Eppure è pensare a lei, non alle altre, che fa male.


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

N.R. ha detto:


> lei. ma anche le altre.
> Eppure è pensare a lei, non alle altre, che fa male.



Ma guarda, lei si porta a casa il premio 'cornuta tutta la vita', sai.
Perchè, dato il personaggio, direi che è proprio questo che la attende.
E non pensare che non le brucerà, altrimenti col piffero che avrebbe tempestato te di mail.
Ritieniti fortunata ad aver vinto lo stesso premio per un periodo limitato, esserne uscita e poter guardare ad un mondo e a uomini diversi; a lei non andrà altrettanto bene. E non è un'ipotesi: è certezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Luglio 2012)

:up:





Leda ha detto:


> Ma guarda, lei si porta a casa il premio 'cornuta tutta la vita', sai.
> Perchè, dato il personaggio, direi che è proprio questo che la attende.
> E non pensare che non le brucerà, altrimenti col piffero che avrebbe tempestato te di mail.
> Ritieniti fortunata ad aver vinto lo stesso premio per un periodo limitato, esserne uscita e poter guardare ad un mondo e a uomini diversi; a lei non andrà altrettanto bene. E non è un'ipotesi: è certezza.


----------



## Sole (11 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma guarda, lei si porta a casa il premio 'cornuta tutta la vita', sai.
> Perchè, dato il personaggio, direi che è proprio questo che la attende.
> E non pensare che non le brucerà, altrimenti col piffero che avrebbe tempestato te di mail.
> Ritieniti fortunata ad aver vinto lo stesso premio per un periodo limitato, esserne uscita e poter guardare ad un mondo e a uomini diversi; a lei non andrà altrettanto bene. E non è un'ipotesi: è certezza.


Brava.

N.R. magari razionalmente se ne rende anche conto. Il problema è far coincidere ciò che si pensa con ciò che si prova.

Quando questo avviene vuol dire che il peggio è passato.


----------



## Eretteo (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Siamo stati amanti a lungo. Io stavo con un altro, che poi ho lasciato. Lui aveva varie storielle. Poi lui si mette seriamente con un'altra (senza dirmelo) ma continua a vedere me e altre. Una delle altre scopre di lei e di me, e delle altre. Pianta un casino. Avvisa tutte. Mi scrive piu volte ma io non riuscivo a crederle. Racconta tutto a lei, scrive su Facebook, posta foto, spiattella tutto agli amici di lui.
> Lei è costretta a "far finta di scoprirlo".
> Lui ammette tutto. E a me dice di lei.
> Lei lo perdona.
> ...


Ma dal momento che ti rifiuti di ascoltare la realta',lascero'  che Nosferatu s'impossessi della tastiera e lusinghi il tuo ego.
*Eretteo mode off
*Ma certo,continua a dargliela e fai in modo che l'altra sappia,lo mollera' ed il mandrillo sara' tuo per sempre e ciulerete felici e contenti.
*Eretteo mode on
*La frase precedente e' un falso ideologico.
Auguri


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

*devo essere brutale*

Il fatto che la Compagna Ufficiale si sia presa la briga di scriverti  è per dire:

togliti dalle palle, sei un nulla una che cerca di mettersi in mezzo in una storia pulita tra due persone che fanno progetti concreti, sei una mentecatta che non si accontenta di stare nell'ombra ma cerca di mettere in discussione le basi fondanti della nostra relazione che ha una sua dignità sin dalla nascita.

Se lei è arrivata a tanto vuol dire che tu - da amante - non sei stata al tuo posto (cioè MOLTO in disparte), hai già combinato abbastanza casini probabilmente entrando di petto nella sfera privata di una donna che è stata SCELTA ACCURATAMENTE e PREFERITA al posto tuo e di tutte le altre donne in questa faccia della terra. .

Se lei è arrivata a tanto vuol dire che tu non ti sei limitata a coltivare dentro di te questa ossessione, ma che hai forse avuto dei comportamenti da FACOCERA che fa di tutto per entrare in competizione con altre donne cercando di dimostrare che è talmente seducente da riuscire a "rubare" alle altre consimili il compagno di vita (senza riuscirci, nel tuo caso).

Hai giocato sporco, molto sporco; sennò lei non ti avrebbe certo scritto e sarebbe andata avanti con la sua vita: questo è il prezzo che "paghi" per non aver tirato fuori un minimo di dignità quando era il momento (cioè quando lui - pur conoscendoti da molto prima, ha preferito mettersi con un'altra).

ari


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

E con "tirar fuori un minimo di dignità" non intendo: smettere di fare l'amante ma intendo: essere coerente con quello che si vuole davvero.

ari


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Inoltre, come vedi, lui è coerente e non ti ha mai promesso nulla.
Neanche adesso ti promette nulla (di quello che vorresti tu). Nemmeno se lo subissassi di 100 mail con scritto: Dammi un rapporto normale.
Quindi rischi di essere pericolosa per gli altri se continui con questa assurda ossessione . E dico sul serio.

ari


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto, lascio che vinca lei?
> Se lo lascio lo avrà davvero tutto per se


Tipico atteggiamento da _facocera ignobilis super_


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Aggiungo una riflessione.
> E' facile comportarsi con dignità quando si è riamati, ci si sente rassicurati, si fanno progetti.
> 
> Ma quando lui ti tiene in sospeso, ha un'altra, ha altre, ha in mano le redini, ti fa sentire insicura, a volte di troppo, allora è UMANO cadere in errori, fare cavolate, esagerare pur di ottenere attenzione e rischiare di sembrare ossessiva.
> Anche di questo avrebbe duvuto scusarsi lui. Di non avermi fatto sentire unica e desiderata. Di avermi causato stress, frustrazione, amarezza, delusione.


Ma neanche per idea. Lui non ti doveva assolutamente nulla.
Tu sei stata la prima nemica di te stessa.


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Davvero pensate che lui non abbia nulla di cui scusarsi?
> Davvero pensate che si sia comportato bene o lo dite per spronarmi?
> E' una domanda, non una polemica, solo per capire fino a che punto ho sbagliato.
> grazie


Lui si è comportato egregiamente con te nel senso che è sempre stato un amante d'oro e non ha mai promesso di diventare niente di diverso da questo. E' stato chiaro e limpido, nonostante la "torbidità" che può esserci in un rapporto come il vostro 

Tu invece bari, o almeno cerchi di.


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ovviamente alla compagna ufficiale io non dirò nulla
> lui negherebbe e se la prenderebbe con me
> sarebbe un danno inutile.


:nuke:


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non ho mai usato tattiche per mettere in cattiva luce nessuno (come ha invece fatto lei con me).


 Oh, tu hai usato tattiche per mettere in ottima luce il tuo amante! Hai persino mandato SMS falsi per farlo sembrare candido come un giglio agli occhi della sua compagna. Questa sì che è generosità e correttezza.

Tu sì che sei molto meglio di lei.


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tesoro mio fidati che se ti avesse amato avrebbe aspettato te e scelto te... ti prego apri gli occhi!
> Certo non è tutto lineare ma dopo quattro anni un pò di linearità bisogna pur cercarla, no?
> B


:up::up::up:


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> spiego:
> lui la vede come una vittima assoluta: dei suoi tradimenti, ma anche dell'accanimento delle altre sue ex che per farle sapere che  lui  la tradiva, l'hanno tempestata di messaggi, postato cose etc. Queste sue mail sono stata una razione a varie pressioni che ha ricevuto in cui le mandavano le prove dei tradimenti. Peccato che abbia tirato in mezzo anche me che non solo non sapevo nulla di lei ma che stavo subendo io stessa varie mail denigratorie, per il mio legame con lui, alle quali lui mi pregava di non rispondere, di non dare seguito perche' diceva che erano falsità e che questa era gente fuori di testa. Una storia brutta che ha contribuito al mio malessere in tutta questa vicenda.


Sai che ti dico? Ha fatto bene. E - non ci crederai - lei sì che è una vittima, porca paletta.


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> SIETE patetici. Tutti.


Oh, buono te, eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il fatto che la Compagna Ufficiale si sia presa la briga di scriverti  è per dire:
> 
> togliti dalle palle, sei un nulla una che cerca di mettersi in mezzo in una storia pulita tra due persone che fanno progetti concreti, sei una mentecatta che non si accontenta di stare nell'ombra ma cerca di mettere in discussione le basi fondanti della nostra relazione che ha una sua dignità sin dalla nascita.
> 
> ...


Gentile Ari,
come ho detto accetto tutte le critiche perché ho sicuramente commesso degli errori (penso che in questa vicenda abbiamo sbagliato TUTTI) ma mi prendo il diritto di ribattere.
Per diverso tempo (esattamente non so quanto) io NON SAPEVO DI LEI mentre, ho scoperto in seguito, LEI SAPEVA DI ME.
Non ho giocato sporco, non sapevo che lei esistesse. Lei, che già era, o si considerava, la sua compagna, sapeva di essere tradita. In che modo avrei giocato sporco? Cercando di conquistare l'uomo di cui ero innamorata, che diceva di non avere legami? Io non ho cercato di rubare l'uomo a nessuno. L'ho conosciuto da libero, e non mi ha mai detto di essersi fidanzato. L'ho scoperto quando ci frequentavamo da piú di tre anni. Posso essermi sentita UN FILO tradita?
N.R.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Continuo domani. Sono molto stanca e dal cell faccio fatica.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> E con "tirar fuori un minimo di dignità" non intendo: smettere di fare l'amante ma intendo: essere coerente con quello che si vuole davvero.
> 
> ari


Lo sai tu cosa voglio davvero? Purtroppo voglio disperatamente una cosa che non è impossibile (visto che, giusto un pochino, ci ho a che fare con lui) ma molto difficile e probabilmente non giusta. Questo mi provoca un enorme conflitto interiore, perché, come ho detto, non sono serena, né lucida. Se lui mi avesse detto "amo un'altra, è finita" sarei uscita di scena ben prima. Ma lui si è messo con un'altra senza dirmelo, e quando ha dovuto dirmelo ha detto che stava con lei ma non poteva rinunciate a me. Ti assicuro che se sei innamorata, queste parole hanno un peso enorme. E ho voluto credergli, pur con mille dubbi e conflitti.
N.R.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tipico atteggiamento da _facocera ignobilis super_


Questa, lo ammetto, è stata un'uscita infelice. Come ho detto ho commesso errori anche io. Ma una che ti scrive "per lui sei stata solo un momento di smarrimento" te le fa girare vorticosamente...


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma neanche per idea. Lui non ti doveva assolutamente nulla.
> Tu sei stata la prima nemica di te stessa.


Lui mi doveva un po' di rispetto e di sincerità.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lui si è comportato egregiamente con te nel senso che è sempre stato un amante d'oro e non ha mai promesso di diventare niente di diverso da questo. E' stato chiaro e limpido, nonostante la "torbidità" che può esserci in un rapporto come il vostro
> 
> Tu invece bari, o almeno cerchi di.


Chiaro e limpido non lo è stato MAI. Su quali basi fai un'affermazione netta come questa? Non ho mai detto nulla del genere...


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gentile Ari,
> come ho detto accetto tutte le critiche perché ho sicuramente commesso degli errori (penso che in questa vicenda abbiamo sbagliato TUTTI) ma mi prendo il diritto di ribattere.
> Per diverso tempo (esattamente non so quanto) io NON SAPEVO DI LEI mentre, ho scoperto in seguito, LEI SAPEVA DI ME.
> Non ho giocato sporco, non sapevo che lei esistesse. Lei, che già era, o si considerava, la sua compagna, sapeva di essere tradita. In che modo avrei giocato sporco? Cercando di conquistare l'uomo di cui ero innamorata, che diceva di non avere legami? Io non ho cercato di rubare l'uomo a nessuno. L'ho conosciuto da libero, e non mi ha mai detto di essersi fidanzato. L'ho scoperto quando ci frequentavamo da piú di tre anni. Posso essermi sentita UN FILO tradita?
> N.R.


Lei sapeva di te, ma come di amante tra le tante (scusa la rima non voluta). Mettendosi con lui magari potrebbe aver sperato che non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di "surrogati": non è stato così, e per qualche ragione lei rimane comunque sempre  insieme al suo compagno.
Il rapporto regge e un motivo ci sarà.
Visto che per prima parli di competizione, di vincitori e perdenti... potrebbe aiutarti pensare che lei ha vinto la contesa (più o meno onestamente), tu hai perso.? E che chi perde può solo ritirarsi onorevolmente?

 Può essere utile vederla così? 


ari


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oh, tu hai usato tattiche per mettere in ottima luce il tuo amante! Hai persino mandato SMS falsi per farlo sembrare candido come un giglio agli occhi della sua compagna. Questa sì che è generosità e correttezza.
> 
> Tu sì che sei molto meglio di lei.


Ripeto: mai detto falsità per mettere in cattiva luce qualcuno. "Coprire" qualcuno a cui vuoi bene è diverso da "diffamare" una rivale da far fuori. E non è una sottigliezza. Io la potrei denunciare, lei no.


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui mi doveva un po' di rispetto e di sincerità.


Ma ti ha promesso qualcosa? Ti ha giurato amore eterno e in esclusiva? Forse ho perso qualche punto...


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Oh, buono te, eh :mrgreen:


Non sono io.
Buonanotte.
N.R.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lei sapeva di te, ma come di amante tra le tante (scusa la rima non voluta). Mettendosi con lui magari potrebbe aver sperato che non ci sarebbe stato bisogno di "surrogati": non è stato così, e per qualche ragione lei rimane comunque sempre  insieme al suo compagno.
> Il rapporto regge e un motivo ci sarà.
> Visto che per prima parli di competizione, di vincitori e perdenti... potrebbe aiutarti pensare che lei ha vinto la contesa (più o meno onestamente), tu hai perso.? E che chi perde può solo ritirarsi onorevolmente?
> 
> ...


è quello che sto facendo, con sofferenza atroce. Forse avresti dovuto leggere tutto prima di giudicare in modo cosi drastico.


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ripeto: mai detto falsità per mettere in cattiva luce qualcuno. "Coprire" qualcuno a cui vuoi bene è diverso da "diffamare" una rivale da far fuori. E non è una sottigliezza. Io la potrei denunciare, lei no.


Non so come dire, è sempre una porcata a livello umano. Legalmente non ti so dire, ma quello che tu chiami coprire qualcuno a cui vuoi bene magari per lui si chiama in un altro modo.... Magari le falsità, come le chiami tu, raccontate ai quattro venti da questa signora, per lui non sono così false....
poi non lo so, ognuno sa perché ama una persona e la preferisce rispetto al resto del mondo... anche se è il peggior verme del pianeta...
ari


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma ti ha promesso qualcosa? Ti ha giurato amore eterno e in esclusiva? Forse ho perso qualche punto...


Non ho mai detto che lo abbia fatto. Ma continuare a fare la parte del single, continuare a sostenere di non essere fatto per i legami tradizionali e omettere di dirmi di essersi a un certo punto fidanzato per me equivale a mentire. Sarò scema io boh.


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è quello che sto facendo, con sofferenza atroce. Forse avresti dovuto leggere tutto prima di giudicare in modo cosi drastico.


Ehm, drastico? Ma non posso dire quello che non penso... Quella è arrivata a scriverti, si vede che qualcosa hai fatto per esasperarla. Secondo me si può essere amanti e mantenere un barlume di dignità, ma non così: tutto questo fair play da parte tua non c'è stato, scusa se te l'ho detto :blank:

ari


----------



## aristocat (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che lo abbia fatto. Ma continuare a fare la parte del single, continuare a sostenere di non essere fatto per i legami tradizionali e omettere di dirmi di essersi a un certo punto fidanzato per me equivale a mentire. Sarò scema io boh.


Ok, è stato un coniglio a non avvisarti che si era fidanzato. Un vigliacco.
Ma tu appena saputo hai scelto di chiudere un occhio e di accettare tutto... Non so come dire, brutta l'immagine, però ti sei rotolata nello stesso fango, volutamente... Per quello che pretendere delle scuse mi pare fuori tempo massimo, scusa....


----------



## ciao (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma continuare a fare la parte del single, continuare a sostenere di non essere fatto per i legami tradizionali e omettere di dirmi di essersi a un certo punto fidanzato per me equivale a mentire.QUOTE]
> 
> perchè glielo hai consentito?
> e, soprattutto, adesso che sai, perchè continui ad avere aspettative?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ehm, drastico? Ma non posso dire quello che non penso... Quella è arrivata a scriverti, si vede che qualcosa hai fatto per esasperarla. Secondo me si può essere amanti e mantenere un barlume di dignità, ma non così: tutto questo fair play da parte tua non c'è stato, scusa se te l'ho detto :blank:
> 
> ari


Certo che puoi dire quel che pensi, ma dove sei carente di informazioni intervengo per integrare. Io a lei non ho fatto nulla. Lei era esasperata per essere stata sottoposta a molte mail da altre che lui frequentava. E perche le sue corna hanno fatto vari giri in rete. Ma sono state altre, non io. E lei questo lo sa. In tutto questo, lui ha continuato a cercarmi e chiedermi di stargli vicino. E io lo amo. Non era una lotta tra me e lei. Prima di tutto, per me, c'è il mio rapporto con lui. Rapporto che avrò


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rapporto che avrò


*N*on *R*agioni


----------



## Non Registrato1 (11 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> *N*on *R*agioni


lo ama.
se lo ama, lo ama eh!


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> lo ama.
> se lo ama, lo ama eh!


Mai messo in dubbio.
E' lui che sta con un'altra.


----------



## Non Registrato1 (11 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mai messo in dubbio.
> E' lui che sta con un'altra.


ehm.... il senso voleva essere ironico.
ironia rivolta non alla persona, ma alla sua incomprensibile... perseveranza.


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato1 ha detto:


> ehm.... il senso voleva essere ironico.
> ironia rivolta non alla persona, ma alla sua incomprensibile... perseveranza.


Si capiva. Rincaravo la dose


----------



## Non Registrato1 (11 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Si capiva. Rincaravo la dose



hai voglia a rincarare...


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Mai messo in dubbio.
> E' lui che sta con un'altra.



Ma sbaglio o NR ha fatto svariati passi indietro?


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo che puoi dire quel che pensi, ma dove sei carente di informazioni intervengo per integrare. Io a lei non ho fatto nulla. Lei era esasperata per essere stata sottoposta a molte mail da altre che lui frequentava. E perche le sue corna hanno fatto vari giri in rete. Ma sono state altre, non io. E lei questo lo sa. In tutto questo, lui ha continuato a cercarmi e chiedermi di stargli vicino. E io lo amo. Non era una lotta tra me e lei. Prima di tutto, per me, c'è il mio rapporto con lui. Rapporto che avrò


qui il messaggio è stato tagliato non so perche'. Avevo scritto molto altro e non ricordo. Dicevo ...rapporto che avrò idealizzato ma che per me viene prima di tutto, certo ptima della competizione con lei.
comunque ci sono evoluzioni. 
dopo vi scrivo.


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> qui il messaggio è stato tagliato non so perche'. Avevo scritto molto altro e non ricordo. Dicevo ...rapporto che avrò idealizzato ma che per me viene prima di tutto, certo ptima della competizione con lei.
> comunque ci sono evoluzioni.
> dopo vi scrivo.



Ah, meno male! Stavamo cominciando a preoccuparci


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ah, meno male! Stavamo cominciando a preoccuparci


dopo un pò uno sta anche in pensiero.

Maurizio


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dopo un pò uno sta anche in pensiero.
> 
> Maurizio



Non sfottere, Sganurizio! Ci si affeziona


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non sfottere, Sganurizio! Ci si affeziona


Non stuprare il mio nik, se ti legge  Maurizio Crozza  dopo non so come te la cavi.

Maurizio


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non stuprare il mio nik, se ti legge Maurizio Crozza dopo non so come te la cavi.
> 
> Maurizio


Oh, ma qua me stanno tutti a minaccià! 
Tu non ce l'hai il nick.
Dicono che sia per non ricevere mp :carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Oh, ma qua me stanno tutti a minaccià!
> Tu non ce l'hai il nick.
> Dicono che sia per non ricevere mp :carneval:


Il mio nik è Maurizio, non solo per quello, non mi va di dare la mia mail (che uso per lavoro) e tantomeno crearne un'altra solo per iscrivermi.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

Ragazzi, davvero.
mi sono iscritta per un confronto e l'ho trovato. Ho ribattuto ed è stato utile perche' mi avete aiutato a tirare fuori le p@lle e a iniziare a ragionare. Però ora io sono a pezzi, abbiamo scambiato messaggi per tutta la notte, ci siamo detti cose che non ci eravamo mai detti e se possibile sono più confusa e distrutta di prima. Oggi non ho molto le forze per accettare anche gli sfottò. Non è per fare la permalosa, è che non ce la faccio proprio. scusate


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il mio nik è Maurizio, non solo per quello, non mi va di dare la mia mail (che uso per lavoro) e tantomeno crearne un'altra solo per iscrivermi.
> 
> Maurizio


Senso dell'umorismo zero, stamattina, eh -.-
Comunque si scrive _nick_.


----------



## Leda (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ragazzi, davvero.
> mi sono iscritta per un confronto e l'ho trovato. Ho ribattuto ed è stato utile perche' mi avete aiutato a tirare fuori le p@lle e a iniziare a ragionare. Però ora io sono a pezzi, abbiamo scambiato messaggi per tutta la notte, ci siamo detti cose che non ci eravamo mai detti e se possibile sono più confusa e distrutta di prima. Oggi non ho molto le forze per accettare anche gli sfottò. Non è per fare la permalosa, è che non ce la faccio proprio. scusate


Stai tranquilla. Metabolizza un po'. Tanto mica scappiamo


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ok, è stato un coniglio a non avvisarti che si era fidanzato. Un vigliacco.
> Ma tu appena saputo hai scelto di chiudere un occhio e di accettare tutto... Non so come dire, brutta l'immagine, però ti sei rotolata nello stesso fango, volutamente... Per quello che pretendere delle scuse mi pare fuori tempo massimo, scusa....


Io non pretendo scuse. Sono disposta a passare sopra a tutto. L'ho già fatto, scegliendo di stare ancora con lui (ok, NON STO con lui, lo frequento). Sono qui perche' lo sto perdendo e soffro.
Stanotte ci siamo messaggiati per ore, ci siamo anche addormentati con whatsapp aperto, poi risvegliati e riaddormentati.
Lui dice che non si era mai reso conto che stessi così male.
Lo ammazzo? Mi ammazzo? Lo mollo anche se lo amo con tutta me stessa? Razionalmente sarà anche questa la risposta ma sapete quanto è difficile LASCIARE ANDARE VIA LA PERSONA CHE SI AMA? E' atroce.
Non è sempre tutto bianco o nero come dite voi. Esistono le sfumature, i dubbi, gli errori, i sentimenti contrastanti.
Oggi mi ha scritto come stai
Non gli ho risposto.

Se poi volete continuare a dire che ho sbagliato solo io, lui è un santo e lei è la vittima, ok ho sbagliato io, lui è un santo e lei la vittima. Ora, per piacere, possiamo tornare a concentrare il dibattito su cosa devo fare con lui?
N.R.


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non pretendo scuse. Sono disposta a passare sopra a tutto. L'ho già fatto, scegliendo di stare ancora con lui (ok, NON STO con lui, lo frequento). Sono qui perche' lo sto perdendo e soffro.
> Stanotte ci siamo messaggiati per ore, ci siamo anche addormentati con whatsapp aperto, poi risvegliati e riaddormentati.
> Lui dice che non si era mai reso conto che stessi così male.
> Lo ammazzo? Mi ammazzo? Lo mollo anche se lo amo con tutta me stessa? Razionalmente sarà anche questa la risposta ma sapete quanto è difficile LASCIARE ANDARE VIA LA PERSONA CHE SI AMA? E' atroce.
> ...


allontanarlo da te....


----------



## graziemille (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non pretendo scuse. Sono disposta a passare sopra a tutto. L'ho già fatto, scegliendo di stare ancora con lui (ok, NON STO con lui, lo frequento). Sono qui perche' lo sto perdendo e soffro.
> Stanotte ci siamo messaggiati per ore, ci siamo anche addormentati con whatsapp aperto, poi risvegliati e riaddormentati.
> Lui dice che non si era mai reso conto che stessi così male.
> *Lo ammazzo? Mi ammazzo?* Lo mollo anche se lo amo con tutta me stessa? Razionalmente sarà anche questa la risposta ma sapete quanto è difficile LASCIARE ANDARE VIA LA PERSONA CHE SI AMA? E' atroce.
> ...


Sul neretto neanche commento: spero abbia scritto questo giusto per dare l'idea di quanto stai male! ... e oltrettutto sei una mamma e conoscerai bene il valore della vita, per quanto duri siano alcuni periodi che attraversiamo!

Per il resto: mi dispiace molto che stia così male, ho letto la tua storia e non sto certamente a dirti chi ha sbagliato e chi no. Nel tuo profondo secondo me hai chiaro pure questo.
A mio parere dovresti dare un taglio dolorosissimo ma netto, anche il rispondere ai suoi messaggi è un insulto alla tua libertà: tu non sei libera e finchè ti aggrappi alla speranza di diventare la sua donna non lo sarai mai.
Visto che lui ha scelto l'altra lascialo andare (so che è difficile), magari tornerà da te o forse vivrà felice con lei per sempre ma questo non potrai mai saperlo. Ora l'unica cosa che sai pure tu è che devi iniziare a vivere ma non di vita altrui.
Come mai dopo 4 anni vi siete scritti cose non vi eravate mai detti? Si è accorto per caso che ti stai allontanando? Furbo il ragazzo...
Passeranno i giorni, i mesi... vedrai che starai meglio! Lo so è facile parlare quando non si sta soffrendo...
ma sicuramente si è più razionali!


----------



## ciao (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ora, per piacere, possiamo tornare a concentrare il dibattito su cosa devo fare con lui?
> N.R.


taglio netto.
il modo più indolore.

te l'hanno detto in tutte le salse, ma tu non ascolti.
perchè chiedi allora?


----------



## graziemille (12 Luglio 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> taglio netto.
> il modo più indolore.
> 
> te l'hanno detto in tutte le salse, ma tu non ascolti.
> perchè chiedi allora?


:up:


----------



## kikko64 (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non pretendo scuse. Sono disposta a passare sopra a tutto. L'ho già fatto, scegliendo di stare ancora con lui (ok, NON STO con lui, lo frequento). Sono qui perche' lo sto perdendo e soffro.
> Stanotte ci siamo messaggiati per ore, ci siamo anche addormentati con whatsapp aperto, poi risvegliati e riaddormentati.
> Lui dice che non si era mai reso conto che stessi così male.
> Lo ammazzo? Mi ammazzo? Lo mollo anche se lo amo con tutta me stessa? Razionalmente sarà anche questa la risposta ma sapete quanto è difficile LASCIARE ANDARE VIA LA PERSONA CHE SI AMA? E' atroce.
> ...


Qui non è questione di santi e peccatori ... di vittime e carnefici ... qui ne va della TUA salute mentale e questo tipo di problemi, con un figlio a carico, non te li puoi permettere !! CAZZO !!

Se vuoi veramente smettere si soffrire ... (non subito ... non c'è la bacchetta magica per questo)  non hai alternative :  ALLONTANATI ANNI LUCE DA LUI !!

Basta messaggi né diurni e tanto meno notturni ... cambia numero di cell e dimenticati del suo ... cancella il profilo whatsup ... via da facebook (che c'hai solo da guadagnarci) ... se ti cerca, ignoralo e ovviamente non cercarlo ... per nessun motivo. 

Tutto questo farà male ... malissimo ... all'inizio ... ma poi con il tempo ... passerà ... 
Ricordati sempre che non sei sola : hai un figlio a cui pensare ... dedica a lui le energie che stai sprecando con quell'altro.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lui dice che non si era mai reso conto che stessi così male.


Se è vero quello che dice, allora è pure cretino.


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> taglio netto.
> il modo più indolore.
> 
> te l'hanno detto in tutte le salse, ma tu non ascolti.
> perchè chiedi allora?


:up:


----------



## kikko64 (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se è vero quello che dice, allora è pure cretino.


Su questo c'erano pochi dubbi ...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se è vero quello che dice, allora è pure cretino.


è semplicemente un uomo


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> taglio netto.
> il modo più indolore.
> 
> te l'hanno detto in tutte le salse, ma tu non ascolti.
> perchè chiedi allora?


Sto male a tal punto che o faccio qualcosa o impazzisco definitivamente.
E' tutto il pomeriggio che guardo foto, leggo vecchi messaggi e ora... sono pronta a tagliarmi le vene. 
QUindi taglio netto. Ne va della mia salute.
Domanda: sparisco e basta o glielo dico?

N.R.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto male a tal punto che o faccio qualcosa o impazzisco definitivamente.
> E' tutto il pomeriggio che guardo foto, leggo vecchi messaggi e ora... sono pronta a tagliarmi le vene.
> QUindi taglio netto. Ne va della mia salute.
> Domanda: sparisco e basta o glielo dico?
> ...


sparisci e basta. Non darGli e darTi l'occasione per rimembrare i vecchi tempi...


----------



## graziemille (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto male a tal punto che o faccio qualcosa o impazzisco definitivamente.
> E' tutto il pomeriggio che guardo foto, leggo vecchi messaggi e ora... sono pronta a tagliarmi le vene.
> QUindi taglio netto. Ne va della mia salute.
> Domanda: sparisco e basta o glielo dico?
> ...


Sparisci tesoro, sparisci... a meno che non voglia passarti un'altra notte a scrivere messaggi e farti nuove illusione! Dai reagisci e cancella anche il numero così non ti vengono tentazioni (lo so non è facile)!


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se è vero quello che dice, allora è pure cretino.


concordo


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è semplicemente un uomo


si.
cretino


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.
> cretino


ti vedo tonica...


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto male a tal punto che o faccio qualcosa o impazzisco definitivamente.
> E' tutto il pomeriggio che guardo foto, leggo vecchi messaggi e ora... sono pronta a tagliarmi le vene.
> QUindi taglio netto. Ne va della mia salute.
> Domanda: sparisco e basta o glielo dico?
> ...


sparisci,cambia numero di cellulare e magari anche mail.

dopo di che,riprendi a vivere


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti vedo tonica...


Non sai quanto.
Sono ancora in adrenalina.
Ho dovuto chiedere un prestito in banca.




Evito ogni commento.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sai quanto.
> Sono ancora in adrenalina.
> Ho dovuto chiedere un prestito in banca.
> 
> ...


Cerca di guardarla sempre dal lato positivo, anche se mi rendo conto che a volte non è così semplice. Te l'hanno concesso ? E allora bene. 

Alle brutte c'è sempre il vecchio metodo dello sparire facendo perdere ogni traccia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non sai quanto.
> Sono ancora in adrenalina.
> Ho dovuto chiedere un prestito in banca.
> 
> ...


...azz


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cerca di guardarla sempre dal lato positivo, anche se mi rendo conto che a volte non è così semplice. *Te l'hanno concesso ?* E allora bene.
> 
> Alle brutte c'è sempre il vecchio metodo dello sparire facendo perdere ogni traccia.


Non ancora.
Diciamo che da quando ho scoperto essere un estimatore delle microtette le cose tra noi sono migliorate.
Vado da lui con magliette modello tatuaggio.

E questa tecnica paga.

Arrivo anche a fargli vedere il pelo se serve.

Dovrei sapere entro qualche giorno se mi accettano il prestito.
O meglio.
L'extra fido.
Che credo sia peggio.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto male a tal punto che o faccio qualcosa o impazzisco definitivamente.
> E' tutto il pomeriggio che guardo foto, leggo vecchi messaggi e ora... sono pronta a tagliarmi le vene.
> QUindi taglio netto. Ne va della mia salute.
> Domanda: sparisco e basta o glielo dico?
> ...


1) Sparisci e basta.
2) Cambiare subito numeri di telefono e azzerare ogni presenza sul web. 
3) Bruciare immediatamente tutto l'archivio (foto, messaggi ecc.)


----------



## ciao (12 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto male a tal punto che o faccio qualcosa o impazzisco definitivamente.
> E' tutto il pomeriggio che guardo foto, leggo vecchi messaggi e ora... sono pronta a tagliarmi le vene.
> QUindi taglio netto. Ne va della mia salute.
> Domanda: sparisco e basta o glielo dico?
> ...



tu stai male sul serio.

"taglio netto" non si presta ad interpretazioni. 

cosa vorresti dirgli?
hai bisogno del suo consenso per sparire?
o vuoi "solo" che ti fermi?!

non fingere di non capire. 
non cercare scappatoie.
non sprecare altro tempo.


----------



## graziemille (12 Luglio 2012)

ciao ha detto:


> tu stai male sul serio.
> 
> "taglio netto" non si presta ad interpretazioni.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Luglio 2012)

3 sue chiamate.
Non Rispondo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 3 sue chiamate.
> Non Rispondo.


brava, vedrai che si stanca. Mettilo nella black list, così non ci fai più neanche caso.


----------

